# Surgery buddies next year? Lets share our journey



## ct6

I will be traveling all the way to Korea for my plastic surgery next year, but not sure when yet. I would be interested to meet up or want to find someone to go with, since im going alone. I thinking about being in Korea for 2 weeks(healing and sightseeing! + taste lots of korean food ofc)

The procedures I want: (any recommendations for the produceres?)

Forehead fat grafting
Fox face shaping line
Rhino
Breast reduction

I have not decided any clinics yet, since I want to make sure of everything about Doctor and clinic.
However I'm thinking to visit ATOP or Dream clinics, since i've heard good reviews but not many. What do you guys think of them?

Also what do you guys think about Eunogo?


----------



## Estherlalnunpuii

Hi I also want to go next year. I’m from New Delhi and I will go alone as well. Where are you from ?


----------



## ct6

Estherlalnunpuii said:


> Hi I also want to go next year. I’m from New Delhi and I will go alone as well. Where are you from ?


Hi im from Denmark, but im vietnamese. Im planning on mid next year, what about you?


----------



## Estherlalnunpuii

Hi I’m planning to do revision but they told me to wait for 1 year so maybe around April or may. I like view nana and BANOBAGI so far


----------



## Estherlalnunpuii

What do you think for revision rhinoplasty ?


----------



## ct6

Estherlalnunpuii said:


> Hi I’m planning to do revision but they told me to wait for 1 year so maybe around April or may. I like view nana and BANOBAGI so far


I see, im also thinking may-june ish. Im thinking of staying 2 weeks or more, im not sure yet. I really want sightseeing and shopping afterwards. I heard ATOP and Ruby are good, I would like to consult with them. The prices are also good. 
I dont know much about revision rhinoplasty tho. Maybe an agency like Seoul guide medical or EUNOGO can help?


----------



## Estherlalnunpuii

Yes I contact Seoul medical guide they told me to wait for a year. Are you also using an agency ?


----------



## ct6

Estherlalnunpuii said:


> Yes I contact Seoul medical guide they told me to wait for a year. Are you also using an agency ?


Im not sure if i should use an agency or not, since I dont want to be overcharged. But i can see some benefits of having one there for you. I contacted Seoul Medical guide, and waiting for prices.


----------



## Estherlalnunpuii

Alright this is my email estherrenthlei50@gmail.com please do let me know how did it go


----------



## emwynn

Hi, I'm from the USA (California) and planning on visiting Korea for revision rhino


----------



## ct6

emwynn said:


> Hi, I'm from the USA (California) and planning on visiting Korea for revision rhino


Hi, have you found a doctor or clinic yet?


----------



## Mangoo1

Hi! I’m also Vietnamese, but from canada. I’m planning on getting rhino next year as well. I’m thinking of going sometime between April-June and staying for a 3-4 weeks.


----------



## ct6

Mangoo1 said:


> Hi! I’m also Vietnamese, but from canada. I’m planning on getting rhino next year as well. I’m thinking of going sometime between April-June and staying for a 3-4 weeks.


Hello, nice to meet you. Have you decided a clinic yet or so? Im thinking May next year myself


----------



## Mangoo1

ct6 said:


> Hello, nice to meet you. Have you decided a clinic yet or so? Im thinking May next year myself



I’m thinking about uvom or namu, but I’m not too sure yet. I want to go to a clinic that can speak English without going to a third party.


----------



## ct6

Mangoo1 said:


> I’m thinking about uvom or namu, but I’m not too sure yet. I want to go to a clinic that can speak English without going to a third party.


Yes me too, they charge more through third party’s. Im thinking ATOP myself, but thinking to visit 2-3 clinics when im there. Im considering ATOP bc of they have reasonable prices and dont recommend a lot of things to get done, while other clinics tends to.


----------



## Mangoo1

ct6 said:


> Yes me too, they charge more through third party’s. Im thinking ATOP myself, but thinking to visit 2-3 clinics when im there. Im considering ATOP bc of they have reasonable prices and dont recommend a lot of things to get done, while other clinics tends to.



Ahhh. I haven’t heard much about ATOP before, so i don’t know anything about the prices. From what i can see, its about 4-6mil won for anything related to rhino. I’m still doing some research and trying to have an idea of what kind of nose i want.


----------



## ct6

Mangoo1 said:


> Ahhh. I haven’t heard much about ATOP before, so i don’t know anything about the prices. From what i can see, its about 4-6mil won for anything related to rhino. I’m still doing some research and trying to have an idea of what kind of nose i want.


Yes, i see. I actually already met two other people from in here, that also want to go next year. If you are interested. You could join our whatsapp


----------



## Mangoo1

ct6 said:


> Yes, i see. I actually already met two other people from in here, that also want to go next year. If you are interested. You could join our whatsapp


 Oh yes please! What’s your WhatsApp?


----------



## hananalmalki

please! What’s your WhatsApp


----------



## han_nah

ct6 said:


> I will be traveling all the way to Korea for my plastic surgery next year, but not sure when yet. I would be interested to meet up or want to find someone to go with, since im going alone. I thinking about being in Korea for 2 weeks(healing and sightseeing! + taste lots of korean food ofc)
> 
> The procedures I want: (any recommendations for the produceres?)
> 
> Forehead fat grafting
> Fox face shaping line
> Rhino
> Breast reduction
> 
> I have not decided any clinics yet, since I want to make sure of everything about Doctor and clinic.
> However I'm thinking to visit ATOP or Dream clinics, since i've heard good reviews but not many. What do you guys think of them?
> 
> Also what do you guys think about Eunogo?


Hi, i plan to travel to korea next year as well. I am vietnamese and currently live in Australia. I want to do full face fat graft. Do you have kakao id that i could add?


----------



## Amy23

Hi everyone. I am planing to go to Seoul in Feb for my eyelid and rhinoplasty rivision. I am Vietnamese. I am planing to stay for 2-3 weeks. Hopefully someone could go the same time so we could go sightseeing and enjoy the food together


----------



## eanez2607

Amy23 said:


> Hi everyone. I am planing to go to Seoul in Feb for my eyelid and rhinoplasty rivision. I am Vietnamese. I am planing to stay for 2-3 weeks. Hopefully someone could go the same time so we could go sightseeing and enjoy the food together


That would be fun! Would need to see how much time I can take off work. Might have to go back with my swollen face and all lol.


----------



## Amy23

eanez2607 said:


> That would be fun! Would need to see how much time I can take off work. Might have to go back with my swollen face and all lol.


What procedures are you planing to do? Have you decided on any clinic yet?


----------



## Fabulousrabbits

ct6 said:


> Hi im from Denmark, but im vietnamese. Im planning on mid next year, what about you?


Hi! I’m from the US and also Viet. Would love to do it next year as well for v-line. Can I add you?


----------



## Fabulousrabbits

emwynn said:


> Hi, I'm from the USA (California) and planning on visiting Korea for revision rhino


Hi! I’m viet and also in CA! I’m planning to go next year too if you want to join!


----------



## Amy23

Fabulousrabbits said:


> Hi! I’m viet and also in CA! I’m planning to go next year too if you want to join!



hi. I am in Cali too. What mond would you plan to go?


----------



## Amy23

emwynn said:


> Hi, I'm from the USA (California) and planning on visiting Korea for revision rhino


Hi. I am in Cali and planning to do rhinoplastic revision too. Have you decided on any clinic yet?


----------



## Fabulousrabbits

Amy23 said:


> hi. I am in Cali too. What mond would you plan to go?


Hey! Where are you located in CA? I’m in LA. I’m planning maybe March to the summer months but haven’t decided yet.


----------



## Amy23

Fabulousrabbits said:


> Hey! Where are you located in CA? I’m in LA. I’m planning maybe March to the summer months but haven’t decided yet.


I am in SF. I am planing to go in Feb. have you decided on any clinic yet?


----------



## Fabulousrabbits

Amy23 said:


> I am in SF. I am planing to go in Feb. have you decided on any clinic yet?


Feb is a bit early for me I am between View and TFD. You?


----------



## crispycc

Hey everyone, I am from Toronto, Canada. I am going in May-July 2021. Still have to decide the date. I am going to get Rhinoplasty at either Wannabe or NANA. I've consulted at places in Toronto, but after doing those and online consultations with many other Korean plastic surgery places, I've decided to go to Korea.


----------



## Fabulousrabbits

crispycc said:


> Hey everyone, I am from Toronto, Canada. I am going in May-July 2021. Still have to decide the date. I am going to get Rhinoplasty at either Wannabe or NANA. I've consulted at places in Toronto, but after doing those and online consultations with many other Korean plastic surgery places, I've decided to go to Korea.


That’s a good time for me as well!


----------



## crispycc

Oh cool! Is it alright contact you through Whatsapp?


----------



## Fabulousrabbits

crispycc said:


> Oh cool! Is it alright contact you through Whatsapp?


Yeah, My WhatsApp and Kakao ID are FabulousRabbits.


----------



## Amy23

Fabulousrabbits said:


> Feb is a bit early for me I am between View and TFD. You?


I got the quotes from View too. I havent decided yet since i want to do more research but i am thinking about View, Banobagi or Dr Jin. I have heard dr Jin does a very good job on rib cartilage but his price is expensive too.


----------



## Fabulousrabbits

Amy23 said:


> I got the quotes from View too. I havent decided yet since i want to do more research but i am thinking about View, Banobagi or Dr Jin. I have heard dr Jin does a very good job on rib cartilage but his price is expensive too.


I have never heard of Dr. Jin before. I know View and TFD did v-line. Heard mixed reviews about Banobagi.


----------



## Amy23

Fabulousrabbits said:


> I have never heard of Dr. Jin before. I know View and TFD did v-line. Heard mixed reviews about Banobagi.


Oh Dr Jin only does nose surgery and rib cartilage only. You could find posts about him in the forum.


----------



## Fabulousrabbits

Amy23 said:


> Oh Dr Jin only does nose surgery and rib cartilage only. You could find posts about him in the forum.


I see! Thanks, I will check it out. Love to be in touch if you’re planning on going to SK next year. My Kakao is FabulousRabbits


----------



## Amy23

Fabulousrabbits said:


> I see! Thanks, I will check it out. Love to be in touch if you’re planning on going to SK next year. My Kakao is FabulousRabbits


I added you on Kakao


----------



## Fabulousrabbits

Amy23 said:


> I added you on Kakao


Hi,

What is your ID? I am looking for your request but can’t find it!


----------



## Amy23

Fabulousrabbits said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is your ID? I am looking for your request but can’t find it!


My kakao is Amy88


----------



## Fabulousrabbits

Amy23 said:


> My kakao is Amy88


I added and texted you!


----------



## keihee

Hi everyone! I'm from Italy but my ethnicity is Asian. I was planning to go to South Korea for a rhinoplasty and fat grafting in February 2021. If anyone goes around this time please contact me because I'll probably go alone.


----------



## eanez2607

I havent planned out my timeframe yet with the coronavirus thing going around. But will have to keep eye on this threat


----------



## eanez2607

...Meant thread not threat! lol! But I guess that "threat" could also work in the sentence...


----------



## Amy23

keihee said:


> Hi everyone! I'm from Italy but my ethnicity is Asian. I was planning to go to South Korea for a rhinoplasty and fat grafting in February 2021. If anyone goes around this time please contact me because I'll probably go alone.


Hi. I will go to Korea in February too. And i will to alone too. I would love to join in the trip with you if possible


----------



## keihee

Amy23 said:


> Hi. I will go to Korea in February too. And i will to alone too. I would love to join in the trip with you if possible



Hey! If we go during the same days (doesn't have to match perfectly tho), sure!!


----------



## Amy23

keihee said:


> Hey! If we go during the same days (doesn't have to match perfectly tho), sure!!


Do you any whasaap, kakao or Line so we could keep in touch?


----------



## Amy23

keihee said:


> Hey! If we go during the same days (doesn't have to match perfectly tho), sure!!


My schedule in February is kinda flexible, so i have no problem


----------



## keihee

Amy23 said:


> Do you any whasaap, kakao or Line so we could keep in touch?



I have all of them haha but let's use kakao! I'll send you my qr code by pm



Amy23 said:


> My schedule in February is kinda flexible, so i have no problem



Great!


----------



## Hellogirly

Amy23 said:


> Hi. I will go to Korea in February too. And i will to alone too. I would love to join in the trip with you if possible


I was planning to go to Korea around the same time!! Do you guys have a kakao group chat?


----------



## Amy23

Hellogirly said:


> I was planning to go to Korea around the same time!! Do you guys have a kakao group chat?


I have sent you my kakao id. Check your inbox plz. Thank you


----------



## kalsoo

Hello all, I'm 23 and coming from the US. I've been lurking on this forum for a while, and finally decided to do double jaw and genioplasty at TFD. Hoping to travel to SK in late December/early January, but depending on the coronavirus situation, it may be pushed back to late May/early June next year. I'd love to keep in touch with anybody going around that time!


----------



## crispycc

Hey, does anyone wanna start a group chat for those going in spring/summer 2021? If so, msg me at Chrissycp on kakao and we could start one if one hasn't been made yet!


----------



## Lulu77

ct6 said:


> Hi im from Denmark, but im vietnamese. Im planning on mid next year, what about you?


Have you found where you’re going to go? I’m definitely interested. Viet from America here


----------



## asianguy123asd

Hey everyone, I'm from the United Kingdom. I've been lurking for a while but I was finally able to make an account today.

I'm interested in being in a group discussion as I do my research for next year.

I'm a guy (Chinese ethnicity) if there are other guys also looking to get PS.

Areas I'm looking to adjust are my eyes and nose.


----------



## J Cn

asianguy123asd said:


> Hey everyone, I'm from the United Kingdom. I've been lurking for a while but I was finally able to make an account today.
> 
> I'm interested in being in a group discussion as I do my research for next year.
> 
> I'm a guy (Chinese ethnicity) if there are other guys also looking to get PS.
> 
> Areas I'm looking to adjust are my eyes and nose.


Hey, I'm also a Chinese guy from the UK looking to get my nose done. I'll PM you my Kakao talk ID.


----------



## Danbam

Wow! Great to see so many of you guys connecting, wish I was able to see others when I was in Korea. That being said, I'm going back to Korea next year late May/early June so maybe I'll see some of you! I was able to ask a family friend to let them stay at their unused apartment in Gangnam, wonder what I'll do with two beds though lol but let me know if any of you guys have questions since I travelled from Cali to Korea and know the area!


----------



## male_whonotconfident

Danbam said:


> Wow! Great to see so many of you guys connecting, wish I was able to see others when I was in Korea. That being said, I'm going back to Korea next year late May/early June so maybe I'll see some of you! I was able to ask a family friend to let them stay at their unused apartment in Gangnam, wonder what I'll do with two beds though lol but let me know if any of you guys have questions since I travelled from Cali to Korea and know the area!



I was thinking around February or March during the winter . but stil cant decided yet which clinic i should go but i made some of list already.


----------



## asianguy123asd

Anyone that's a guy who's interested in joining a group to act as a discussion/research/opinion gathering/"buddy search", pm me your Kakao ID.

I've already made contact *crispycc* and *J Cn*.


----------



## Aldenxwong

Hi i am looking for surgery buddies next year too! Wanna link up instagram/ kakao talk or whatsapp? pm me!


----------



## dynamitex

Hi, I'm thinking of travelling in sep/oct 2021 and also looking for surgery buddies; is anyone else looking to go around this time?


----------



## Estherlalnunpuii

Aldenxwong said:


> Hi i am looking for surgery buddies next year too! Wanna link up instagram/ kakao talk or whatsapp? pm me!


Which month?


----------



## Estherlalnunpuii

dynamitex said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of travelling in sep/oct 2021 and also looking for surgery buddies; is anyone else looking to go around this time?


We are planning around may ?


----------



## ct6

Lulu77 said:


> Have you found where you’re going to go? I’m definitely interested. Viet from America here


Hello, sorry for late answer. I havn't been checking purseforum lately. But im actually thinking april-may. How about you?


----------



## ct6

Danbam said:


> Wow! Great to see so many of you guys connecting, wish I was able to see others when I was in Korea. That being said, I'm going back to Korea next year late May/early June so maybe I'll see some of you! I was able to ask a family friend to let them stay at their unused apartment in Gangnam, wonder what I'll do with two beds though lol but let me know if any of you guys have questions since I travelled from Cali to Korea and know the area!


Nice to hear! Are you planning to get something done too?


----------



## velovme

ct6 said:


> I will be traveling all the way to Korea for my plastic surgery next year, but not sure when yet. I would be interested to meet up or want to find someone to go with, since im going alone. I thinking about being in Korea for 2 weeks(healing and sightseeing! + taste lots of korean food ofc)
> 
> The procedures I want: (any recommendations for the produceres?)
> 
> Forehead fat grafting
> Fox face shaping line
> Rhino
> Breast reduction
> 
> I have not decided any clinics yet, since I want to make sure of everything about Doctor and clinic.
> However I'm thinking to visit ATOP or Dream clinics, since i've heard good reviews but not many. What do you guys think of them?
> 
> Also what do you guys think about Eunogo?


im thinking wanna go to next year as well but dont know when..or cant or not. i wanna do endotine forehead n rhino and fat graft all face


----------



## velovme

Estherlalnunpuii said:


> Hi I’m planning to do revision but they told me to wait for 1 year so maybe around April or may. I like view nana and BANOBAGI so far


hai... Im looking at bano Id and nana as well.... actually JW and JK as well but not decide yet. just read their web n reviews. what revision u wanna do?? i wanna go but in december..i normally go in dec coz its cold n fast for the healing process


----------



## velovme

Estherlalnunpuii said:


> Yes I contact Seoul medical guide they told me to wait for a year. Are you also using an agency ?


u wanna an agency? i know someone she credible PS agency..Nana and ID. if u want you can contact her. she lives in perth. she did op at nana and looks good


----------



## velovme

crispycc said:


> Hey everyone, I am from Toronto, Canada. I am going in May-July 2021. Still have to decide the date. I am going to get Rhinoplasty at either Wannabe or NANA. I've consulted at places in Toronto, but after doing those and online consultations with many other Korean plastic surgery places, I've decided to go to Korea.


may I know why yu choose nana?? i wanna do endotine forhead, rhino n fatgraft full face and still thinking..bano id nana.... or jw jk..but i havent contact them all


----------



## Estherlalnunpuii

ct6 said:


> Hello, sorry for late answer. I havn't been checking purseforum lately. But im actually thinking april-may. How about you?


..


----------



## Estherlalnunpuii

velovme said:


> u wanna an agency? i know someone she credible PS agency..Nana and ID. if u want you can contact her. she lives in perth. she did op at nana and looks good


Hi..what operations she had done ??


----------



## crispycc

velovme said:


> may I know why yu choose nana?? i wanna do endotine forhead, rhino n fatgraft full face and still thinking..bano id nana.... or jw jk..but i havent contact them all


As of right now my list completely changed, Nana is no longer in my list actually. Btw you can go to those foreigner marketed clinics, it's up to you (like Banobagi, JW, JK, and ID) but I rather go to places that local recommend. For Nana, they are primarily Breast focused, but I heard good results for nose. Good luck!


----------



## ct6

velovme said:


> im thinking wanna go to next year as well but dont know when..or cant or not. i wanna do endotine forehead n rhino and fat graft all face


What is endotine forehead? I would myself not go to big hospitals, but if their are many good reviews, i would consider visiting them. Just very hard to choose a clinic! Have you heard of eunogo?
im actually planning on going with Estherlalnunpuii next year


----------



## velovme

Estherlalnunpuii said:


> Hi..what operations she had done ??


she had many..at first and second she did at BKK thailand and didnt workd..failed. and she did all revison in korea at nana. she did smas facelift because her facesagging much coz of op in bkk. she also did eyes surgery. she did many


----------



## velovme

crispycc said:


> As of right now my list completely changed, Nana is no longer in my list actually. Btw you can go to those foreigner marketed clinics, it's up to you (like Banobagi, JW, JK, and ID) but I rather go to places that local recommend. For Nana, they are primarily Breast focused, but I heard good results for nose. Good luck!


i just read about the blacklisted hosp in korea. and id bano wonjin grand are there. still dont know locald didnt go there at first becoz of the price n thee hosp only want foreigners coz money or the black listed


----------



## velovme

ct6 said:


> What is endotine forehead? I would myself not go to big hospitals, but if their are many good reviews, i would consider visiting them. Just very hard to choose a clinic! Have you heard of eunogo?
> im actually planning on going with Estherlalnunpuii next year


i never heard eunogo... endotine forehead where ur forehead has wrinkles and actually its good when your up eyelid sagging for middle aged. check under anti aging


----------



## iekkkkkkkk

I'm planning on getting a Rhinoplasty in Feb 2021! Are any of you guys on WhatsApp?


----------



## male_whonotconfident

iekkkkkkkk said:


> I'm planning on getting a Rhinoplasty in Feb 2021! Are any of you guys on WhatsApp?


i think i will do on march 2021
for male rhinoplasty


----------



## Areti77

kalsoo said:


> Hello all, I'm 23 and coming from the US. I've been lurking on this forum for a while, and finally decided to do double jaw and genioplasty at TFD. Hoping to travel to SK in late December/early January, but depending on the coronavirus situation, it may be pushed back to late May/early June next year. I'd love to keep in touch with anybody going around that time!


I’m also planning on going to TFD early-mid June 2021. If you end up going then I’d love to meet up.


----------



## Danbam

ct6 said:


> Nice to hear! Are you planning to get something done too?


Hey, sorry for the late response. I might get something done but atm I'm not too sure yet! Figuring out expenses haha


----------



## Linhmoon

Fabulousrabbits said:


> That’s a good time for me as well!


Hi everyone
I am Vietnamese living in US and plan to do vline around April-May next year 2021. I am considering TFD, banobagi. 
Fabulousrabibits and Kalsoo are looking at banobagi and TFD like me and about same time too.


----------



## e0wYn_

Amy23 said:


> Hi. I will go to Korea in February too. And i will to alone too. I would love to join in the trip with you if possible


I would love to join you guys in SK in February. I'm Asian living in Iowa USA. I'm looking at having a revision rhinoplasty and maybe more. I'm starting to do my research now. Let me know if you guys are willing to connect on any messenger. It would be a great to be with a group of people.


----------



## lilointhewindow

Long time lurker! Anyone planning to get surgery next autumn, around September-November? I'm hoping to go around that time! Also a for a rhinoplasty possibly eyelid surgery. Still researching, so glad I found this site


----------



## Alex Paster

I was planning to do rhino this Nov but if Covid get worst I might postpone to next year


----------



## Claritysx

crispycc said:


> Hey everyone, I am from Toronto, Canada. I am going in May-July 2021. Still have to decide the date. I am going to get Rhinoplasty at either Wannabe or NANA. I've consulted at places in Toronto, but after doing those and online consultations with many other Korean plastic surgery places, I've decided to go to Korea.


I’m from Vancouver Canada and planning to go in the beginning of May 2021! Let me know if you’d like to keep in touch


----------



## giriboy

looking to go to korean late november after thanksgiving or early dec... after quarantining, probably surgery in mid-dec or late-dec. would love a surgery buddy!!! lmk if youre going around the same time


----------



## male_whonotconfident

giriboy said:


> looking to go to korean late november after thanksgiving or early dec... after quarantining, probably surgery in mid-dec or late-dec. would love a surgery buddy!!! lmk if youre going around the same time


so i already made my mind i will go in february because i need saving money 
and i was thinking if stil 14 days quarantine i might be postpone again.


----------



## uptension

Hello~ I was planning on going March/April but if COVID19 situation doesn't get better then most likely Oct/Nov!


----------



## vikachu

I've booked for next February schedule, so excited! ( but might postpone to April or May..)


----------



## male_whonotconfident

vikachu said:


> I've booked for next February schedule, so excited! ( but might postpone to April or May..)


you wanna meet?  i booked ticket for 3 of february too, i already postponed once, 
i dont think i will postpone it again.. 
which clinic do u wanna go?


----------



## vikachu

male_whonotconfident said:


> you wanna meet?  i booked ticket for 3 of february too, i already postponed once,
> i dont think i will postpone it again..
> which clinic do u wanna go?



I'll go with my cousin on the end of Feb but might change depends on my cousin's schedule.
I booked with Mind clinic, you?


----------



## male_whonotconfident

vikachu said:


> I'll go with my cousin on the end of Feb but might change depends on my cousin's schedule.
> I booked with Mind clinic, you?


i hvnt book for the clinic yet 
i got 3 list so far but still do more research 

cocoline
hanabi
and wannabe


----------



## Liendoc

I'm planning to have mine December or Feb 2022
I'm doing rhino, eyelid surgery, possible FC if doctor recommends it, midface augmentation. I'll travel alone from California...I hope I get to meet some people here... =) I'm currently communicating with DA, view .. pls help me decide.


----------



## giriboy

Liendoc said:


> I'm planning to have mine December or Feb 2022
> I'm doing rhino, eyelid surgery, possible FC if doctor recommends it, midface augmentation. I'll travel alone from California...I hope I get to meet some people here... =) I'm currently communicating with DA, view .. pls help me decide.


hi im from california, flying on dec 1st alone for rhino.


----------



## Liendoc

giriboy said:


> hi im from california, flying on dec 1st alone for rhino.


Hi. What hospital have u chosen to do your rhino? Do u have KK ID? I’m thinking of doing it early but I just can’t imagine the hassle of 14 days quarantine alone.


----------



## giriboy

Liendoc said:


> Hi. What hospital have u chosen to do your rhino? Do u have KK ID? I’m thinking of doing it early but I just can’t imagine the hassle of 14 days quarantine alone.


i pm'ed you


----------



## Your Queen S

Liendoc said:


> I'm planning to have mine December or Feb 2022
> I'm doing rhino, eyelid surgery, possible FC if doctor recommends it, midface augmentation. I'll travel alone from California...I hope I get to meet some people here... =) I'm currently communicating with DA, view .. pls help me decide.



Hi. I personally went to DA for nose consultation, so I want to share my experience too. What I didn't like was a very loong waiting time. I came on time but they made me wait for hours because I saw two different doctors. Doctor Lee Sang Woo was nice though, I could ask him all questions I had compared to some other doctors who just come in and go out right away. 
But my consultant had very unnatural face and I didn't want my nose to look like hers, anyway I didn't end up doing surgery there because I had a feeling I shouldn't. When we had price consultation they quoted me something around 5mil promising to lower the price if I put deposit, after that they contacted me few times asking if I made a decision.
I suggest to go and have consultations at different places, and choose the one where you feel more comfortable


----------



## bombshellbunnie

uptension said:


> Hello~ I was planning on going March/April but if COVID19 situation doesn't get better then most likely Oct/Nov!


Hey i plan on going around march or april too!!!


----------



## Alex Paster

Your Queen S said:


> Hi. I personally went to DA for nose consultation, so I want to share my experience too. What I didn't like was a very loong waiting time. I came on time but they made me wait for hours because I saw two different doctors. Doctor Lee Sang Woo was nice though, I could ask him all questions I had compared to some other doctors who just come in and go out right away.
> But my consultant had very unnatural face and I didn't want my nose to look like hers, anyway I didn't end up doing surgery there because I had a feeling I shouldn't. When we had price consultation they quoted me something around 5mil promising to lower the price if I put deposit, after that they contacted me few times asking if I made a decision.
> I suggest to go and have consultations at different places, and choose the one where you feel more comfortable



Different places ? Which hospital / surgeon is good for nose?


----------



## Cakesss

I’m planning on going in March if anyone is going around the same time my Kaokao is Meowiee


----------



## jesslovescoco

Hi guys, I'm from Australia. Usually on bag chats but I'm also interested in going to SK next year 2021 around Nov-Dec for a month for rhino and facial contouring. Would love to join any group chats/meet-ups if anyone is going around the same time too. Hopefully covid situation gets better by then.


----------



## uptension

ninabang said:


> Hey i plan on going around march or april too!!!


I've been watching COVID19 cases in the US and it seems like my plans might be delayed til 2022... sigh 
What are you planning on going for?


----------



## iusen

I’ve been thinking of going to SK for rhinoplasty for a long time, how do you guys research other than here and yt reviews? Ikm thinking of going Sept/Oct 2021 btw


----------



## reesyay

iusen said:


> I’ve been thinking of going to SK for rhinoplasty for a long time, how do you guys research other than here and yt reviews? Ikm thinking of going Sept/Oct 2021 btw


Did my research in their websites also in numerous forums. I also watch Sanly Liu YouTube to determine how much costs I'll need (unlike other youtubers, she really told us the "real" prices. Personally, I think she is overcharged but that's story for another time).


zmfkzpsdsd said:


> currently planning for june 2021 anyone going to Korean then?


Also thinking bout going on June/July 2021. Add me on line? My line id is levi1227


----------



## iusen

reesyay said:


> Did my research in their websites also in numerous forums. I also watch Sanly Liu YouTube to determine how much costs I'll need (unlike other youtubers, she really told us the "real" prices. Personally, I think she is overcharged but that's story for another time).
> 
> Also thinking bout going on June/July 2021. Add me on line? My line id is levi1227


Thank you! Any particular forums you found helpful? I’ve heard of Gangnam unnie app but not sure if it can be easily translated as I don’t know Korean.


----------



## reesyay

I heard real self is a good forum to research about the doctor your going to. Former patients put review about their experience there. (but careful, some of them might be rigged since some clinics like to give hefty amount of discounts for good reviews).


----------



## Your Queen S

Alex Paster said:


> Different places ? Which hospital / surgeon is good for nose?



I mean go to different clinics to compare. I got my nose done and Banobagi with Doctor Lee. My nose is okay but not as slim as I wanted. Maybe I'll consider revision to make it slimmer


----------



## EmpressRouge0351

Hello! I'm a filipina who lives in the U.S. I want to get a rhinoplasty procedure done, but not sure about the clinic yet. I am planning to go between may-june, maybe july. My kakao id is EmpressR, feel free to message me


----------



## MomoP3ach

Mangoo1 said:


> Hi! I’m also Vietnamese, but from canada. I’m planning on getting rhino next year as well. I’m thinking of going sometime between April-June and staying for a 3-4 weeks.


Hi do you have a Kakaotalk I'm from the US and plan to go to Korea too for surgery


----------



## MomoP3ach

Hi everyone I'm from the US wanting to travel to Korea for surgery most likely 2022 or 2021 when the quarantine rules are lifted! If you hvaet WhatsApp or kakaotalk I would love to join a group and make friends for traveling purposes!


----------



## MomoP3ach

eanez2607 said:


> I havent planned out my timeframe yet with the coronavirus thing going around. But will have to keep eye on this threat


Hi I'm in the same boat do you wanna exchange Kakaotalk to make a group chat? Does hurt to make friends and make plans along the way


----------



## Miss Panwar

Estherlalnunpuii said:


> Hi I also want to go next year. I’m from New Delhi and I will go alone as well. Where are you from ?


Hii I am also from India and Even I am planning to go to Seoul for my v line surgery and jaw reduction and rhinoplasty when are u planning to go to Seoul?Have u contacted to any clinics?


----------



## sliu050

Hi, I'm Asian American and I'm planning to get DES and rhino hopefully around May or September 2021 depending on quarantine restrictions. Feel free to add or chat with me on KakaoTalk! My ID is Sliu820


----------



## totoro666

Hey guys! I'm a little late but I'm also planning to go around May/June in 2021, I'm just worried about that 2 week quarantine period - do you think it'll be lifted by next year? my kakao talk ID is totoro666planet


----------



## sliu050

totoro666 said:


> Hey guys! I'm a little late but I'm also planning to go around May/June in 2021, I'm just worried about that 2 week quarantine period - do you think it'll be lifted by next year? my kakao talk ID is totoro666planet



Tbh, it's still too early to tell due to the rising numbers of covid cases in some parts of the world. Maybe have a backup date in late 2021?


----------



## totoro666

sliu050 said:


> Tbh, it's still too early to tell due to the rising numbers of covid cases in some parts of the world. Maybe have a backup date in late 2021?



True. It's just that I'm a college student and so idk if I'll have the money to go back again.


----------



## stciw

I'm from the US and I am hoping to go sometime next year when the quarantine restriction is lifted. Is there a KK chat going? Mine is stciw if anyone wants to add me. I am doing research for a number of things, not 100% sure what I want yet. Looking at DES/ptosis, full face fat graft, and possibly rhino.


----------



## andyyyy37

I’m going early next year! Does anyone know if you can get double eyelid right before (like a few days) double jaw surgery?


----------



## gentaro

i dont plan on going to Seoul for another few years (hopefully after COVID-19 restrictions are lifted), but i would love to talk with some of you guys on kakao!! my id is ashengrotto

im interested in getting v-line/rhinoplasty/forehead reduction/eyelid surgery!!


----------



## 87cupcake35

andyyyy37 said:


> I’m going early next year! Does anyone know if you can get double eyelid right before (like a few days) double jaw surgery?


Are we allowed to go to South Korea as in the borders are open?


----------



## Trantracy93

Hello everyone, 
I’m also Vietnamese and live in Texas. In 2019 I had visited banobagi for ptosis correction, rhinoplasty and buccal fat removal. I am planning to visit Korea again this ( Jan- March 2021) for facial contouring. I can go any of those months. It would be great if we can go together. My Kakaotalk/ Instagram is iamtracyt.


----------



## Miss Panwar

wintermelonHX said:


> Korean Plastic Surgery
> 
> 
> #plasticsurgery #plasticsurgery korea #koreanplasticsurgery #rhinoplasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> open.kakao.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can join us here.
> People who are going next year are in this room


Thanks a lot for sharing this


----------



## js29990

Hi, for some reason it won't let me add myself to the 2021 kakao chat... Can someone please add me? My kakao ID is js15050


----------



## sunnyyolkslove

***FYI - deleted my original post and reposting to clarify some of the prices that I was quoted***

Hi everyone!

I've been following all the threads on purseforum and kakaotalk for a while now, and have received so much helpful info from everyone else that I feel like I should share my experience. I honestly don't know how to start a new thread so I'll just reply here!! I hope this bit of info can be helpful and encouraging for everyone going to Korea for PS in the future!!

*Preface:*
I have been planning on getting rhino for 3-4 years now. It was really the pandemic and WFH order that pushed me to get it done now. I figured, now is the best time to heal in private while not having to take any days off. But the problem is that there is LITERALLY a pandemic and quarantine requirement in Korea. So, I really had to suck it up and get it done, knowing that this quarantine order won't be lifted soon. I started planning in June for a trip in November, thinking that quarantine would be lifted by then.

*The Plan:*
I had reached out to a handful of medical tourism companies as well as individual clinics to compare the prices. For me, some quoted me almost $2-3k more than the rest. The rest in comparison are maybe less than $1k difference. I was quoted for rhino for around 4-5mil krw (before discounts). Since it was my first time going to Korea and I didn't speak Korean, I thought it would be best to go to an agency DESPITE MANY MANY MANY people telling me not to. Also, I was traveling by myself and have never gotten surgery before, so I wanted an easy trip for myself and someone to care for me.

*Prices:*
Rhinoplasty - $4-5 mil krw (before discounts) 
Discounts varied throughout the clinics, some gave me 20% and some 25% due to the relationship with the agency I had gone with. View gave me the biggest discount out of all the clinics, especially with the many procedures that I needed for my rhino (osteo, rib cartilage, silicone, and alar reductions) - so I went with them! 

*My Recommendation:*
Personally, I wouldn't recommend going to an agency (after experiencing it myself) unless you REALLY REALLY don't trust yourself to recover on your own post-surgery. I feel like everything before surgery: consultation, research, etc, can be done on your own and it's not difficult at all. In terms of translation, I didn't really need it because ALL clinics have English consultants. My recommendation is that you find a GOOD clinic that would take care of you (my English consultation person probably helped me way more than my agency person - making hair appointments, spa appointments, messaging me the day before surgery to see how I'm doing). I felt like I didn't receive the treatment I wanted from the agency (that I've seen from Youtube videos). That being said, it was reassuring to know that at least there are people "supervising" me while I'm getting surgery....alone. So at the end of the day, it is really up to your comfort level! I'd recommend it for first timers who would like a friend during their time there, as my manager person was really kind to me and helped me with questions I had while I was in Korea (i.e. food recs, getting a subway card, etc). Again, this is based on my own experience but going with an agency did not ruin or enhance my experience in any way, if that makes sense.

*The Clinics:*
I got quotes from ID, Banobagi, Nana, and View Plastic Surgery. Each consultation took about 5-10 minutes (they were super quick). And to my surprise, all the doctors recommended VERY different procedures for me (some said osteo, some offered different silicone height, some suggested dolly vs. straight, rib vs. ear cartilage). Because of that, I was very confused. Not only I had to pick a trustworthy surgeon but I also had to choose my own surgery plan, which was very overwhelming. I ended up going with View because of the following reasons:

-The surgeon I had consulted with was Dr. Jeong. He is fairly new to View and I've seen videos of great rhino results from a previous Doctor, Dr. Lee, who I believe works elsewhere. To that, I was hesitant to go with a different surgeon. However, my meeting with Dr. Jeong was the longest consultation in comparison to other clinics. I had around 15-20 questions and he patiently answered each one, and asked me if I had any additional questions afterwards. Meanwhile, the other clinics would "end" the meeting by closing the folder or getting up after taking a 30 sec look at the photos of noses that I wanted.

-The English speaking staff at View is literally.......... the best people to ever exist. I love them so much. Shout out to Rachel, Judy, and Jasmine because..... oof. I remember crying SO MUCH on surgery day and as they were laying me on the hospital bed. They literally held me hand as I cried and waited for me to fall asleep from anesthesia. I just felt so cared for. After surgery, they took photos of me and texted my friends and family to let them know that I'm ok, and got me everything I needed until I left the hospital. I literally could not have done it without them. I have so much nice things to say and the funny thing is I'm not even a ~sponsored influencer~. Just a regular gal who has gotten so much good info from people who have shared their experiences so I really wanted to do the same - hope I'm not going on a tangent.

-The pricing is pretty much the same throughout all clinics, but Rachel from View was so accommodating to me due to me having to spend $1,600 in quarantine and coming all the way here on my own for surgery. All the procedures are broken down in prices (i.e. osteo, silicone, rib cartilage, alar reduction, etc) so everything was explained to me and I didn't feel pressured to take any recommendations outside of my budget. It was a pretty good conversation on what I can afford to get the results that I want.

Anyway, surgery is pretty standard, took about 2-3 hrs. I was so anxious leading up to surgery but literally knocked out in 2 seconds and then woke up with pressure on my nose and an IV. I had general anesthesia so it was SO ROUGH on my body. I literally couldn't pee but felt like I had to pee ALL THE TIME. I also wanted to throw up after surgery. It was not a good time, and that lasted maybe 2-3 days. Sure, there is absolutely no pain to rhinoplasty but the discomfort was so bad I wanted to pull my hair out. This is the timeline post surgery:

*Day 1 - Surgery
Day 2 - Check-up (gauze/cotton removal)
Day 7 - Stitches & splints removal / de-swelling treatment

Recovery:*
What really helped me was the itinerary that I had made for myself post-surgery. After 2 days of rest, I forced myself to walk and explore Seoul. I literally walked around 8-9 miles a day. It helped with my de-swelling SO MUCH. I thought I was going to be one of those people who had the luxury of not swelling - boy, I was so wrong. I was looking like Avatar for a whole week. The treatment that View gave me really helped. But, I did cried a few times while questioning my sanity for traveling to Korea alone in the middle of a pandemic to get plastic surgery. Like, who does that? But then, after getting it done, I felt so....empowered. Like, I did all this by myself (with some help) and honestly I felt like I could do anything afterwards. The emotional journey after surgery is like no other - it is so hard. I would cry some days waking up to a different face. But, my View consultant always check in on me and answer any questions I had after I left Korea!

*The Bottom Line:*
Do your research and pick a clinic and surgeon that you trust will take care of you and that you are comfortable with. Whether or not you go through an agency is up to you! I would've been fine without them but that's only because I had such a great experience from View. I definitely recommend this clinic, even if you're just consulting!

I'm going to include some quarantine tips & my experience below for those hoping to travel during the beginning of next year. I definitely recommend reading the forums and finding a surgery buddy because I miraculously found someone through Kakaotalk and we went to see each other to surgery and hung out during recovery - that helped with my experience as well because I could not have lasted through quarantine, surgery, and recovery ALONE.

Anyway, msg me if you have any questions and have some faith in yourself!!! You can do it!!!

*Pre-departure:*
I was very nervous to embark on a trip to Korea on my own to get my procedure during a pandemic. Download the Self-check health app: ncov.mohw.go.kr/selfcheck/ - This will save you so much time during immigration.

IF YOU'RE GOING WITH AN AGENCY: Download Whataspp and send your arrival information to them. Make sure you have their contact saved to give to immigration, as they will be calling to verify why you're here. Have your passport #, flight #, Korean contact #, and address you’ll be staying at in Korea - you will need all this information to fill out many forms. If you're not going with an agency, and want to consult with multiple clinics, either find a Korean contact or ask one of the clinics to be your Korean contact for the immigration call!

*Flight:*
There was confusion amongst airlines regarding a Visa to fly to Korea at the check-in desk, so I informed them that I do not need a visa to travel and that I plan on staying in gov quarantine for 14 days. I flew in Nov and the flight was 15% full. I had empty rows surrounding me and an entire row to myself. One thing to note is that Korean Air does not have wifi, in comparison to Asiana or Delta. I made sure to use the restroom and get water bottles before exiting the plane, as I was warned that immigration would take hours. I wore double masks, a clear shield, and gloves the entire time. I suggest buying COVID-specific insurance ($50-100) to feel more at ease.

Tip: Other things I've brought that helped include: neck pillow, face masks, & post-surgery supplements (Arnica, Bromelain, Tylenol, Biotin spray). I was glad to have brought snacks/drinks & ramen bowls, as the hotel didn't provide dinner upon arrival. Bringing condiment packets also made my meals in quarantine a lot better!

*Immigration:*
Upon landing, you will enter a line to fill out forms and at each station, hand in one of the forms (I just gave them everything and they returned what they didn't need). They will check your temp here. You will line up to download the Quarantine App. If you already have it downloaded, proceed to the stations below after showing your phone. You can fill out the info while waiting in line, this will save you time. Add the Airport Address (not your Airbnb/Hotel) to the app: 272 Gonghang-ro, Jung-gu, Incheon, SK

1st station: health declaration form + download app

2nd station: confirming Korean contact (where they input their own code into the app for me, so that I can delete it when I get to the hotel. Do not uninstall ahead of time. There was confusion with me writing down my Airbnb address on the forms. They thought that's where I'm self-quarantining. Explain to them that you are to quarantine at the hotel/gov facility)

3rd station: confirming address (where you will be given a red lanyard to wear. make sure it is not yellow)

4th station: immigration office (picture and fingerprints)

5th station: pick up luggage & customs (hand over customs form)

6th station: exit customs & you will be escorted to benches inside the airport to wait for the bus (there is a 7 Eleven and a currency exchange office here. You can ask the officer to escort you there. I suggest buying food from here as they may not serve you food past dinner time)

7th station: escorted outside and line up for the bus (I asked and they told me what hotel we're headed to beforehand)

*Hotel:*
It only took me 2 hours to go through all of immigration and arrive at the quarantine facility. You will put your luggage off to the side and take a seat at a desk and fill out the forms. This is where you install the new Quarantine App #2. Someone will come by to input a code. Once you are finished filling out the papers and downloading the app, you will be asked to go the front desk and pay in credit card (AMEX, Visa, Mastercard) or cash (USD or KRW). You will be asked if you have any allergies and food preferences (Korean, Western, Halal, or Vegetarian). I was placed at the Marina Bay Hotel in Gimpo. Other hotels that I've heard people going to: Golden Tulip Gimpo, Ramada Gimpo, Grand Hyatt, and The Splaisir Myeongdong.

Tip: I've seen YT videos where people were placed in hotels without bedsheets, so I brought my own set just in case, as well as an extra pillow and towel, since we are not allowed to ask for additional of either. Each quarantine facility has their own rules and restrictions.

Covid Test: I landed at 5pm and arrived around 7pm at the hotel. I was not given a Covid test until the following morning, when I was given 2 swabs down my nose (not a great feeling) and down my throat (not bad).

*Room:*
Marina Bay Hotel: My room was on the 14th floor and came with a nice queen size bed and an extra twin bed (with no bed sheets). Because I didn't need the smaller bed, I propped it up on the wall next to the closet to make space for myself to exercise and walk around. I have a nice view of the water. The room came with: fridge, kettle, desk, chair, hangers, hairdryer, & TV.

Tip: I brought my HDMI cable (for TV and Netflix), a yoga mat, Google Home, and some craft supplies to fill my time. I also bought a humidifier because the room can get really dry here in winter time. Food will always be cold. You can warm it up w/ boiled water. Place it in the sink and let it float in the plastic bag for 15 mins.

Meals: usually comes with a carb, some protein, side dishes, rice, water/drink, and snack/fruits. They have a little variety throughout the week, but more or less of the same food items everyday.

*Life in Quarantine:*
I was given a packet with all of the below info. Deliveries are accepted at my facility, and I used GMarket to order a lot of things (you can confirm hotel address with the front desk). You cannot order food delivery, but can get packaged snacks / drinks. I was provided with necessities like toothbrush, toothpaste, soap, 4 towels, and shampoo.

Electronics: Outlets in Korea are all 220V - bring a converter or request one from the hotel, otherwise you’ll fry your device.

Health: Thermometer will be provided and you must submit your temp in the app once a day. Someone will come by to check your temp as well.

Tip: Confirm your departure date while you check in. Rule of thumb, if you check in on a Monday (regardless of time), you check out 2 Mondays from the date or arrival (either at 12:00am or 6-7:00am).

***if you msged me, I can send you photos of the documents with the above information for my hotel specifically! 

*Leaving Quarantine:*
3-4 days before you leave, you will be given a form to fill out with your passport info, your phone # or a # they can reach you by (Korean contact), which district you’ll be in (ex: Seoul, Gimpo, etc), and you will select what time you would like to leave (12:00am or 6-7:00am). Make sure to relay this information to either your agency or clinic, as well as sure Airbnb/Hotel address written in Korean so they can book a private driver for you. You need driver contact to fill this form out, but you don't if you're taking the BUS. On the day of departure, they will give you instructions on how to exit the facility, wait inside until they let you know. Outside, your driver will be waiting with your name. Confirm your address with them. Make sure your hotel/Airbnb has early check-in, as quarantine departure times are usually early in the morning!

Note: I was told that we would be given 3 Covid tests throughout our time here, but I was only given 1 during my entire time there, it was on my second day. They do not let you know if you are negative, you will have to call the front desk to find out, usually within 24 hours. It was such a ****en terrible experience taking the test. I cried during it. But then again my pain tolerance is below zero.

*Helpful apps to download:*
Naver Maps or Kakao Map, KakaoTalk, Shuttle (Korean food delivery app in English, takes US cards), Currency Converter, Naver Dict (translations).

While this has been a long journey, I am glad to have made this trip during this time, and felt really safe with the way SK has been handling COVID. Good luck!


----------



## harubaru

Hey there! Are you going alone, alone or with a cosmetic surgery agency? I've been thinking of going with a cosmetic agency but I'm not sure who with?

Personally I've been checking out opera, namu and uvom. But same as you, Im not sure yet


----------



## thkorealover

harubaru said:


> Hey there! Are you going alone, alone or with a cosmetic surgery agency? I've been thinking of going with a cosmetic agency but I'm not sure who with?
> 
> Personally I've been checking out opera, namu and uvom. But same as you, Im not sure yet



reach out to the clinics first and then contact different agencies to compare the prices, I suggest you bring someone with you because no clinic/agency will stay with you 24/7 for the rest of your trip after surgery!! Don't go alone, if you are - make sure they will give you a translator/worker who will bring you home, buy food, help with other staff or agency person for the same purpose. After the surgery you are simply very weak, you cannot even breathe properly so be aware


----------



## Lai.S

Hello, I’m from the US, California specifically. Anyone planning to go in September or later considering the current COVID-19 situation?


----------



## Lai.S

dynamitex said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of travelling in sep/oct 2021 and also looking for surgery buddies; is anyone else looking to go around this time?



Hi, I was also thinking of traveling in Sept or later in 2021 and looking for a surgery buddy but not sure yet. Let me know if you want to connect.


----------



## jennyynlee

Lai.S said:


> Hi, I was also thinking of traveling in Sept or later in 2021 and looking for a surgery buddy but not sure yet. Let me know if you want to connect.



Hi! I am planning to go end of year and I am from SF! What were you planning on getting done and where?


----------



## Cakesss

jennyynlee said:


> Hi! I am planning to go end of year and I am from SF! What were you planning on getting done and where?



hi Jenny I’m really close by you in the Bay Area in San Jose! Which is close to sf! Have you decided on what month?


----------



## Lai.S

jennyynlee said:


> Hi! I am planning to go end of year and I am from SF! What were you planning on getting done and where?



Hi Jenny,

I’m in Sacramento so not too far in distance. I want my entire face to be corrected but that’s also depending on affordability. I’m interested in a double eyelid/ptosis correction, facial symmetry as I’ve previously had a medical double jaw surgery that left my face more asymmetrical, and a rhinoplasty with DCF/cartilage if it’s within my budget. Was considering View and Banobagi but not sure yet. What about you? What are you planning to get done and where?


----------



## veedee

Cakesss said:


> hi Jenny I’m really close by you in the Bay Area in San Jose! Which is close to sf! Have you decided on what month?



Hi! I live in San Jose as well ~ ive been wanting to go to Korea for surgery for a long time now but don't have anyone to go with. I would love to connect!


----------



## gssh

Hi everyone! I'm just starting my research process, I'm looking to get these procedures:

FC, my goal is to get a smaller and more narrow face, but not a super pointy V-line
Dimpleplasty, I don't hear much about this procedure and there's not a lot of good info
Lip and nose filler, though I might do these in my country
If anyone has any advice on any of these procedures please let me know!


----------



## thkorealover

gssh said:


> Hi everyone! I'm just starting my research process, I'm looking to get these procedures:
> 
> FC, my goal is to get a smaller and more narrow face, but not a super pointy V-line
> Dimpleplasty, I don't hear much about this procedure and there's not a lot of good info
> Lip and nose filler, though I might do these in my country
> If anyone has any advice on any of these procedures please let me know!



Hello Before getting facial contouring surgery make sure you might need lifting procedures in the future. 
As for fillers, I believe it is way cheaper in Korea, most of Korean women get fillers and their doctors are pretty good


----------



## momoko19

Hey, I am momo and I am British Japanese. I am moving to Seoul soon for a new job but first I will go to Seoul in June with my friends and I will get my DES and dual canthoplasty surgery done at Ruby. My friends will go back to London by the first week of July and then I will get my surger done. I would love to share an Airbnb in gangnam. I will have to get back to London by 28th just to attend my graduation ceremony. So, I can share an Airbnb for just over a week. If yall are interested, let’s do this!!


----------



## jennyynlee

Cakesss said:


> hi Jenny I’m really close by you in the Bay Area in San Jose! Which is close to sf! Have you decided on what month?


 Hi!! I live like 30 minutes from SJ! I havent decided when I was going to go yet since they have strict travel quarantine rules right now. Lets private message!


----------



## jennyynlee

Lai.S said:


> Hi Jenny,
> 
> I’m in Sacramento so not too far in distance. I want my entire face to be corrected but that’s also depending on affordability. I’m interested in a double eyelid/ptosis correction, facial symmetry as I’ve previously had a medical double jaw surgery that left my face more asymmetrical, and a rhinoplasty with DCF/cartilage if it’s within my budget. Was considering View and Banobagi but not sure yet. What about you? What are you planning to get done and where?


 HI! I will dm you


----------



## Maple2021

Lai.S said:


> Hello, I’m from the US, California specifically. Anyone planning to go in September or later considering the current COVID-19 situation?


Coming from Canada. I’m planning to go in August or September! Rhino + FC—aiming to get everything done at the same place. My top clinics are JT PS (formerly known as Item PS—Dr. Jin-Sung Kim), Uvom, and Migo.


----------



## remembermec0c0

Coming from SoCal. I'm planning to go by this fall, hopefully sooner. It's just difficult with the 2 week quarantine. As I mentioned in a diff thread - only Korean nationals can stay at Airbnb during the quarantine, which allows them to order food and such, but the rest of us have to stay at the designated hotel and no ordering whatsoever. Any tips on what we should take for the 2 week quarantine? I heard the food isn't that great. And also, what exactly is the Covid-19 testing requirement? It says on the website that it has to be done within 72 hours from the flight but how do you get tested and get the results back within 72 hours? My husband has gotten tested many times for his work and they don't always come back fast. It takes up to 4 days from what I've seen.

So many questions haha but I've been trying to look for more information on Dr. Cho Bae Jung for revision rhinoplasty. I've been "botched" in a sense from one of the big hospitals so I'm trying to look for a skilled revision surgeon who's at a smaller clinic. I'm terrified of shadow doctors - I feel like I'm a victim of this haha. Won't ever know for sure. Has anyone gotten rhinoplasty from Dr. Cho? I've contacted them via Kakao but it seems like he uses a mix of rib cartilage and bone. I want to go with non-implants so I prefer cartilage but bone is completely new to me. Sounds scary but understandable since rib cartilage can warp. Any thoughts?


----------



## bombshellbunnie

I originally planned to go this month if COVID restrictions were lifted, but it looks like I have to plan to go in late 2021 and hopefully quarantining won't be mandated. If not, then I will most likely go to a surgeon in the US...


----------



## serenekko

veedee said:


> Hi! I live in San Jose as well ~ ive been wanting to go to Korea for surgery for a long time now but don't have anyone to go with. I would love to connect!





jennyynlee said:


> HI! I will dm you





Lai.S said:


> Hi Jenny,
> 
> I’m in Sacramento so not too far in distance. I want my entire face to be corrected but that’s also depending on affordability. I’m interested in a double eyelid/ptosis correction, facial symmetry as I’ve previously had a medical double jaw surgery that left my face more asymmetrical, and a rhinoplasty with DCF/cartilage if it’s within my budget. Was considering View and Banobagi but not sure yet. What about you? What are you planning to get done and where?


Hi guys! I'm from SJ too, can I join you?


----------



## corgijelly

Hi guys! I just started my research today and ran into this thread! I’m a female from Socal hopefully planning to go to Korea in August. I’m new at this so please let me know any tips  thanks!

Edit: Im Korean but I've never visited/proficient in the language. I'm looking for some surgery buddies too


----------



## corgijelly

reesyay said:


> Did my research in their websites also in numerous forums. I also watch Sanly Liu YouTube to determine how much costs I'll need (unlike other youtubers, she really told us the "real" prices. Personally, I think she is overcharged but that's story for another time).
> 
> Also thinking bout going on June/July 2021. Add me on line? My line id is levi1227





wintermelonHX said:


> Korean Plastic Surgery
> 
> 
> #plasticsurgery #plasticsurgery korea #koreanplasticsurgery #rhinoplasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> open.kakao.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can join us here.
> People who are going next year are in this room


Hi I'm not able to join the group


----------



## corgijelly

bobalover4 said:


> Hi guys, I'm 26 yr old female from CA, US planning on going to Korea next year sometime in August or September. Would love to join the group chat in case anyone is going during the same time. My Kakao is ng0cnguy3n


Hi! I am also from CA and planning to go august 2021!


----------



## gssh

If anyone wants to plan for late 2021 (i'm thinking november), hit me up!


----------



## Abby31

serenekko said:


> Hi guys! I'm from SJ too, can I join you?


Hey there  I'm also from San Jose. May I join as well???


----------



## sillyboy

momoko19 said:


> Hey, I am momo and I am British Japanese. I am moving to Seoul soon for a new job but first I will go to Seoul in June with my friends and I will get my DES and dual canthoplasty surgery done at Ruby. My friends will go back to London by the first week of July and then I will get my surger done. I would love to share an Airbnb in gangnam. I will have to get back to London by 28th just to attend my graduation ceremony. So, I can share an Airbnb for just over a week. If yall are interested, let’s do this!!


Hey I’m J British HK (Scottish) looking to get a rhinoplasty and double eyelid this year in Seoul too around June but totally overwhelmed by all the resources and kinda new to this. Would love a buddy and some support!


----------



## hoodedko

I want a rhinoplasty sooo badly, plus filler in my tear throughs.


----------



## MizzLanz

Abby31 said:


> Hey there  I'm also from San Jose. May I join as well???



hey ya'lll!  I'm from SJ too but heading to Korea in 2 weeks.  Down to meet new friends if anyone is heading there between April - June (planning to stay for 3 months) Hit me up!


----------



## pearl.lover

I'm getting surgery on Friday but I am looking to get something else very soon. I just need to make up my mind about the 2nd surgeon


----------



## smallface

Estherlalnunpuii said:


> Hi I’m planning to do revision but they told me to wait for 1 year so maybe around April or may. I like view nana and BANOBAGI so far



Are you going to Nana for rhino?


----------



## smallface

I'm planning to go in July/August if anyone is interested - I know that's not an ideal time because recovery in summer is a ***** but oh well.

Planning to do 
FC
Rhino
Forehead
Eyes
Chin


----------



## remembermec0c0

MizzLanz said:


> hey ya'lll!  I'm from SJ too but heading to Korea in 2 weeks.  Down to meet new friends if anyone is heading there between April - June (planning to stay for 3 months) Hit me up!



Are you staying at an Airbnb? Will you have to quarantine for 2 weeks?


----------



## remembermec0c0

pearl.lover said:


> I'm getting surgery on Friday but I am looking to get something else very soon. I just need to make up my mind about the 2nd surgeon



Yeah~ please share with us where you're getting surgery


----------



## gracie1188

Cakesss said:


> hi Jenny I’m really close by you in the Bay Area in San Jose! Which is close to sf! Have you decided on what month?


I'm also in San Jose! Have you decided on which clinic you are going with?


----------



## nanala2021

hey I am from California, let me know if anyone is doing a revision rhino! looking for a natural revision rhino clinic )


----------



## cloey

I'm also from Cali! I'm thinking of getting my rhino + eyes done sometime this year, or at least before I go back to school lol. 

Has anyone made a gc on kakao?


----------



## corgeous

Hi everyone! I'm from Singapore and planning to get rhino + eyes + jaw reduction in Korea - probably late 2021 if not 2022, depending on the covid situation.

Here's my list (if anyone's interested lol):
Rhino + eyes - Hyundai Aesthetics, The Nan, (might add 1-2 more after more research!)
Jaw reduction - still researching, pls let me know if u guys have any recommendations 

I prefer medium-sized clinics which are preferably popular among Koreans instead of foreigners. Will definitely be avoiding clinics like ID, JW, Banobagi, View, DA coz they are kinda like factory clinics and I heard quite a few blotched stories about them. Actually I had a guy friend who went Banobagi and no, they didn't blotch him, but his nose is looks like everyone who went there and doesnt look that good, but thats just my opinion.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## riss11

is there a group chat i can join?
im from the states and planning a rhino + 2 jaw (possibly) -I'm leaning towards Face Dental, still looking who to get rhino with


----------



## jessa.teng

Hey everyone! I'm also based in Singapore and considering to have rhino + facelift sometime next year (supposed to be last last year but the pandemic) -- I was originally thinking of having myself done abroad but now I'm also thinking of maybe doing it here in SG. I'm currently consulting with Dr Colin Tham who was referred to me by a friend. He seems really nice and experienced, so we'll see. Originally I wanted to have the procedures in Korea too. I've been wanting to go there since forever


----------



## anghuang

I am currently in Korea right now, with four more days left in quarantine. If anyone is in Korea for plastic surgery also and would like to meet up DM me!


----------



## ehs263

serenekko said:


> Hi guys! I'm from SJ too, can I join you?



Hi all! I'm from SF and looking to go to SK end of year in the fall. Do you have a group chat going?


----------



## benjie22

Just wanna post here to help and i would say stay away from Uvom plastic surgery at all costs. They do a well esthetic look, like I was happy with how my nose looked for 3,5 years. Literally soo pretty!
But now when it got infected and i had to take out the implants I get to know the truth, the doctor had used another implant then the one we talked about, the one they charged me extra for AND the one they literally promised would hold up for years bcus its 'the latest most safest implant' (combine I shaped silicone with goretex) but nah they used L implant on me. Bcus its cheaper, faster to operate and achieves the looks i wanted (kinda western look since i am asian with a low nose bridge and nose tip)
so nope nope nope nope!


----------



## momoko19

sillyboy said:


> Hey I’m J British HK (Scottish) looking to get a rhinoplasty and double eyelid this year in Seoul too around June but totally overwhelmed by all the resources and kinda new to this. Would love a buddy and some support!


 Let me know when you will get to Seoul. I will probably go there around the end of june. Do you know your specific date?. I am moving to Seoul soon but going to Seoul first just for few weeks for leisure. I will get my surgery done in my final week of my leisure stay and come back to London to receive my degree and the transcript. Let me know if you want to hang around in Seoul. Have you chosen your clinic?


----------



## jintalk143

Just came back from Opera in Seoul last month and it went very well! Great price for four different procedures on my eyes.


----------



## momoko19

jintalk143 said:


> Just came back from Opera in Seoul last month and it went very well! Great price for four different procedures on my eyes.


 I am going to do my eye surgery at 1mm clinic. Chose the same eye providers as yours. Haws the healing process for your lower and lateral canthoplasty?


----------



## theperfectface

Hello,

I am trying to go this year for a forehead reduction surgery and haven't burn able to find a doctor yet, can anon help ?


----------



## theperfectface

crispycc said:


> As of right now my list completely changed, Nana is no longer in my list actually. Btw you can go to those foreigner marketed clinics, it's up to you (like Banobagi, JW, JK, and ID) but I rather go to places that local recommend. For Nana, they are primarily Breast focused, but I heard good results for nose. Good luck!


Please what is your list for the local clinics ? I just started my search, I gave up on turkey for my forehead reduction sugary and thinking about South Korea now because they do a lot of female feminization surgery and one of the surgeries for that is forehead reduction so I feel like they might know how to do it well but I did read to go to a local clinic but how are you searching for local clinics please send a list please


----------



## theperfectface

lilointhewindow said:


> Long time lurker! Anyone planning to get surgery next autumn, around September-November? I'm hoping to go around that time! Also a for a rhinoplasty possibly eyelid surgery. Still researching, so glad I found this site


what have you found so far ?


----------



## theperfectface

gentaro said:


> i dont plan on going to Seoul for another few years (hopefully after COVID-19 restrictions are lifted), but i would love to talk with some of you guys on kakao!! my id is ashengrotto
> 
> im interested in getting v-line/rhinoplasty/forehead reduction/eyelid surgery!!


have you found any doctors for forehead reduction


----------



## theperfectface

jennyynlee said:


> Hi! I am planning to go end of year and I am from SF! What were you planning on getting done and where?


same


----------



## theperfectface

smallface said:


> I'm planning to go in July/August if anyone is interested - I know that's not an ideal time because recovery in summer is a ***** but oh well.
> 
> Planning to do
> FC
> Rhino
> Forehead
> Eyes
> Chin


what are you doing to you forehead ?


----------



## hoodedko

I'm going this may! please add me!


----------



## Cakesss

I made a group chat with 5 of us so far heading to korean in May and June. If anyone is interested and wanted to meet up or going message me your kaokao and I can invite.


----------



## jennyynlee

ehs263 said:


> Hi all! I'm from SF and looking to go to SK end of year in the fall. Do you have a group chat going?


 Hi I am from SF too! Have you found any group chats for plastic surgery around that time? What were you looking to get done and where?


----------



## kmyu

kmyu said:


> Thrilled this thread exists! I'm Asian American (Taiwanese/Chinese) based in Northern California; more specifically San Francisco Bay Area. Just joined the 2021 Korean Plastic Surgery group - my Kakao id: krystal.yu
> 
> TIMEFRAME + DURATION
> 
> Either late *Sept *returning* Oct* // or late *Nov *returning* Dec 2021*
> Considering staying for ~5weeks (may change depending on surgery date(s)/recovery)
> Due to the airline changing flight schedules, my originally booked flights for late Sept to Oct will now have to be rebooked. Currently, I'm deciding between rebooking for the same fall/autumn timeframe OR... to push the flights to late Nov. Would love to coordinate with any of you considering these possible timeframes!
> 
> I'll be fully vaccinated within a week or so - hopefully the required 2-week quarantine will be lifted by the fall (fingers crossed!).
> 
> OPERATIONS
> 
> Face Contouring
> V-line
> fat grafting (3D forehead)
> eyelid revision
> facelift (?)
> 
> Dimpleplasty
> Rhino (add height)
> Inner thigh lipo
> 
> CLINIC
> 
> [FC + eyelid] considering: Dr Lee @ Girin
> (based on MissOrange's below recommendation, I find her to be a reliable trusted source)
> 
> [Dimpleplasty] ?
> [Rhino] ?
> [Inner thigh lipo] ?
> I'm still in the preliminary research phase for surgeons/clinics and mainly considering the medium to small clinics. Haven't had any consultations, yet. Open to any advise on any of these procedures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOALS + INSPIRATION
> A smaller slimmer face with more 3D profile.
> 
> _Inspiration: Lee Ha Nui(Honey)_
> View attachment 5067771
> 
> _[additional online photos of her *disclaimer not my blog]_




Here's looking at you! ...
@dynamitex​@lilointhewindow​@jesslovescoco​@iusen​@Lai.S​@jennyynlee​@remembermec0c0​@gssh​@corgeous​@ehs263​
Aside from the below room, is there an existing dedicated group chat for us planning to travel this fall/winter? If not, would it be helpful to kickoff a separate kakao room just for us? Also happy to connect in the below room, too!


wintermelonHX said:


> Korean Plastic Surgery
> 
> 
> #plasticsurgery #plasticsurgery korea #koreanplasticsurgery #rhinoplasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> open.kakao.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can join us here.
> People who are going next year are in this room


----------



## lyzlee21

Hello, Im planning to get my surgeries done at ATOP, COCOLINE, ANSWER, OR CINDERELLA plastic surgery hopefully some time in June 2021. 'm considering them because they do Rib Cartilage or DCF for rhinoplasty.


----------



## ehs263

kmyu said:


> Here's looking at you! ...
> @dynamitex​@lilointhewindow​@jesslovescoco​@iusen​@Lai.S​@jennyynlee​@remembermec0c0​@gssh​@corgeous​@ehs263​
> Aside from the below room, is there an existing dedicated group chat for us planning to travel this fall/winter? If not, would it be helpful to kickoff a separate kakao room just for us? Also happy to connect in the below room, too!



I think we should create our own group!

That existing group chat is HUGE (and the mod is quite strict about posting other group chat links)

On another note: does anyone know of any SK quarantine updates? Is there hope for going this year or will the 2wk quarantine stay in place through this year/next year?


----------



## kmyu

Maple2021 said:


> Coming from Canada. I’m planning to go in August or September! Rhino + FC—aiming to get everything done at the same place. My top clinics are JT PS (formerly known as Item PS—Dr. Jin-Sung Kim), Uvom, and Migo.



Dr. Kim @JT is my top clinic for Rhino+FC, too! I'm planning going either Sept or Oct of this year.

Wanted to caution you about Uvom since they were mentioned on *Korean Plastic Surgery Clinics to Avoid (w/ evidence) thread*

Plus more context below re:Uvom


benjie22 said:


> Uvom lied about what kind of implant they used on my nose + I PAYED for a specific doctor to do my nose job and they used a ghost doctor. Aka someone else while making me think it was their head doctor doing surgery on me so nahh Uvom's a big nono.
> So shady and also HOW TF are u gna lie about what kinda implant u use?


----------



## retrothicc

I’ll be in Korea from mid June to Early Aug for study abroad. I’m getting some work done in between, but nothing major (recovery time for me is 1 day, stitches out in 1 week). If anyone needs anything, or just wants an English speaking buddy, dm me so we can get to know each other and maybe I can help out post-op! Good luck everyone


----------



## retrothicc

ehs263 said:


> I think we should create our own group!
> 
> That existing group chat is HUGE (and the mod is quite strict about posting other group chat links)
> 
> On another note: does anyone know of any SK quarantine updates? Is there hope for going this year or will the 2wk quarantine stay in place through this year/next year?



quarantine is not mandatory for vaccinated domestics only. there is talk from various business sources that Asia should “prepare to lessen quarantine restrictions” in the coming months. But because there is no universally accepted way to document vaccination, Korea has yet to change international stance on quarantine. And their goal at the moment is getting their population vaccinated, without inviting any other variables that could cause complications (such as lesser restrictions, which they tried earlier this year, and which backfired dramatically).

I have a relative who is a geneticist hired to work on the pfizer vaccine. Though I doubt her input is really that absolute in the way of politics/diplomacy, she did say that international restricts are often the last phase of disease control consideration, because you can’t guarantee that other countries are doing the vaccine the way that you are domestically, and because coming up with a universal vaccination document/passport requires and enormous collaboration that individuals countries don’t have the time for in the beginning of pandemic recovery. I would except quarantine to be lifted for all vaxxed travelers late this year, potentially next year!but that’s just an inference


----------



## momoko19

retrothicc said:


> quarantine is not mandatory for vaccinated domestics only. there is talk from various business sources that Asia should “prepare to lessen quarantine restrictions” in the coming months. But because there is no universally accepted way to document vaccination, Korea has yet to change international stance on quarantine. And their goal at the moment is getting their population vaccinated, without inviting any other variables that could cause complications (such as lesser restrictions, which they tried earlier this year, and which backfired dramatically).
> 
> I have a relative who is a geneticist hired to work on the pfizer vaccine. Though I doubt her input is really that absolute in the way of politics/diplomacy, she did say that international restricts are often the last phase of disease control consideration, because you can’t guarantee that other countries are doing the vaccine the way that you are domestically, and because coming up with a universal vaccination document/passport requires and enormous collaboration that individuals countries don’t have the time for in the beginning of pandemic recovery. I would except quarantine to be lifted for all vaxxed travelers late this year, potentially next year!but that’s just an inference


 Hiii, I will probably get to Seoul around July to early august. I am only getting my eyes done and would love to hang around with someone either pre or post OP. I am Japanese from London.


----------



## Lai.S

Sent you a DM. 



kmyu said:


> Here's looking at you! ...
> @dynamitex​@lilointhewindow​@jesslovescoco​@iusen​@Lai.S​@jennyynlee​@remembermec0c0​@gssh​@corgeous​@ehs263​
> Aside from the below room, is there an existing dedicated group chat for us planning to travel this fall/winter? If not, would it be helpful to kickoff a separate kakao room just for us? Also happy to connect in the below room, too!


----------



## kmyu

ehs263 said:


> I think we should create our own group!
> 
> That existing group chat is HUGE (and the mod is quite strict about posting other group chat links)





Lai.S said:


> Sent you a DM.




Excuse the delay! Just created a dedicated room for those planning on heading to Korea this fall/winter: https://open.kakao.com/o/gMdIdDcd


----------



## Kuromi_Love

Hi!
I’m new here (I found this forum via Reddit) and I’m also planning plastic surgery in SK, maybe this autumn or winter, when the quarantine rules in Korea are not so strict anymore.
I’m 21, caucasian and I live in Germany.
I wanna go to View Plastic Surgery, it is planned that I get V-Line, Zygoma reduction, nose surgery and breast augmentation.

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## leanna@tran

Hi there 
I plan to go to Korea as soon as the situation with Covid is under control.

I need revision rhino (got nose done last year and my nose looks enormous :o) Really hate the way it looks


----------



## istillseeyourface

I'm Vietnamese living in America looking for a travel buddy for surgery buddy too! I had a botched rhino 9 years ago with a dozen little in-office procedures since, and I'm looking for a revision rhinoplasty. I'm looking to go next April-May and I want to go to an English-speaking clinic.


----------



## kmyu

kmyu said:


> Excuse the delay! Just created a dedicated room for those planning on heading to Korea this fall/winter: https://open.kakao.com/o/gMdIdDcd



Due to chatroom settings, I've closed down the original group chat and created a new one (migrating all messages over).

*People who are going this fall-winter are in this new room: https://open.kakao.com/o/g3ywUGdd*

+ @leanna@tran many of us in this Kakao group chat are in the same boat as you.


----------



## cookie25

gssh said:


> If anyone wants to plan for late 2021 (i'm thinking november), hit me up!


Hey I am thinking to go November. Do yik want to get in contact ?


----------



## mmsnyc

Hi did anyone just did the eye and nose surgery recently and which clinic would you recommend?


----------



## mmsnyc

e0wYn_ said:


> I would love to join you guys in SK in February. I'm Asian living in Iowa USA. I'm looking at having a revision rhinoplasty and maybe more. I'm starting to do my research now. Let me know if you guys are willing to connect on any messenger. It would be a great to be with a group of people.


Hi have you decide which clinic?


----------



## mmsnyc

benjie22 said:


> Just wanna post here to help and i would say stay away from Uvom plastic surgery at all costs. They do a well esthetic look, like I was happy with how my nose looked for 3,5 years. Literally soo pretty!
> But now when it got infected and i had to take out the implants I get to know the truth, the doctor had used another implant then the one we talked about, the one they charged me extra for AND the one they literally promised would hold up for years bcus its 'the latest most safest implant' (combine I shaped silicone with goretex) but nah they used L implant on me. Bcus its cheaper, faster to operate and achieves the looks i wanted (kinda western look since i am asian with a low nose bridge and nose tip)
> so nope nope nope nope!


Hi, are you in state to do revision of your nose?


----------



## mmsnyc

jintalk143 said:


> Just came back from Opera in Seoul last month and it went very well! Great price for four different procedures on my eyes.


Hi did you do your nose? How much is your eye surgery??


----------



## neur1ps

Hi everyone, I’m in Singapore looking to go to Seoul this or early next year.

I did my primary rhino with a Korean surgeon in NYC and I can’t breathe so I’m looking to do a revision in Seoul.
Also looking to possibly do a epi/lateral canthoplasty.

for revision I’m looking at Jin Hong Ryul, Cho Bae Jung, Han Jo Kim, Lee Jun Seong at Trend..but still researching.


----------



## beiijuu

Hi, I'm in France looking to go to Seoul next year/after quarantine. 

I want do my nose smaller but natural. Do you have any recommandation? 
People from France or speaking french?


----------



## picklesnpurses

neur1ps said:


> Hi everyone, I’m in Singapore looking to go to Seoul this or early next year.
> 
> I did my primary rhino with a Korean surgeon in NYC and I can’t breathe so I’m looking to do a revision in Seoul.
> Also looking to possibly do a epi/lateral canthoplasty.
> 
> for revision I’m looking at Jin Hong Ryul, Cho Bae Jung, Han Jo Kim, Lee Jun Seong at Trend..but still researching.


Hi can I ask which hospital Dr lee Jun Seong operates in? Thank you!


----------



## JoniS

Hi everyone,

I'm planning to go to Korea in a few months for liposuction. I'm from Northern California. Does anyone want to be buddies?


----------



## idkcat1

Hi! I’m planning to go korea next year for surgery! (2021) I’m in LA, California. Anyone else?


----------



## JoniS

Hi @idkcat1 I’m from California planning to go to Korea too!


----------



## staceyjung

Check the lowest price for the clinics. comparing prices available. Search the mobile app "all about mei"


----------



## mmsnyc

staceyjung said:


> Check the lowest price for the clinics. comparing prices available. Search the mobile app "all about mei"


This apps apply to international foreigner or just local?


----------



## staceyjung

mmsnyc said:


> This apps apply to international foreigner or just local?


I guess that is not for local because the contents are in english


----------



## Kuromi_Love

I updated my plans, I will be in Korea from 14th February until 1st April 2022 to get V-line, zygoma reduction, rhinoplasty and breast augmentation. I will go to View or DA, I’m still not sure.

If somebody is also in Korea at this time, please feel free to add me on Line or Kakao. My ID on both is charlie2110


----------



## hvyln

My hope is to go to Korea for DES, rhino, and lifting corners of my lips in March 2022. I'd go this year's October, but I don't want quarantine and the ridiculous feeds.


----------



## Lynlyn01

Today is my last day of quarantine. I'm going to have my nose and v-line surgery at Braun.


----------



## wonhosies

Hi everyone, I've booked my surgery date 19th October at The Iron, I'm going to be having my nose done, facial liposuction DES surgery with ptosis correction.


----------



## DOLLH0USE

I’m envisioning going to Seoul early 2022 for SMAS facelift, DES revision, third rhinoplasty/revision, and full face fat grafting. 
I want this to be my last round of major surgeries as I struggle with body dysmorphia and self-esteem and tired of the perfectionism cycle. 

The clinics on my list are:
Yuno Clinic (http://yunoprs.com/m/)
The Seroi Clinic (http://www.theseroi.co.kr)
Very Good Clinic (http://vgprs.com/m/)
Grida Clinic (http://www.gridaprs.com)
Cinderella Clinic (http://cindyclinic.com/m/)
The Door Clinic (http://thedoorps.com)
DA Clinic (https://www.daprs.com)

They’re all in the same area in Gangnam. I’ve reached out to all of them via KakaoTalk for quotes which I will reply with when received. I’m only familiar with DA Clinic as I’ve had facial contouring and fat grafting done there in 2016, but they are not my first pick due to quoting me high prices and previous bad experience when coming out of their general anesthesia (was breathing out weird fume and nauseous right after my FC op.) 
For the other clinics I’ve listed, if anyone has any experience there, please share your experience! 
I plan on walking into each clinic to ask if they have English translators with my minimal Korean if they don’t respond.


----------



## yumekocreamy

wonhosies said:


> Hi everyone, I've booked my surgery date 19th October at The Iron, I'm going to be having my nose done, facial liposuction DES surgery with ptosis correction.



Hope didn’t disturb you ^^
do you need to do any quarantine before or not ?
I plan to visit some clinics of my list late September or October, it’s for a rhinoplasty too


----------



## aquabehrin

wonhosies said:


> Hi everyone, I've booked my surgery date 19th October at The Iron, I'm going to be having my nose done, facial liposuction DES surgery with ptosis correction.



Hey there, 
please please keep us updated. I am also planning to go to korea for eye and forhead/browlift surgery. I´ve had ptosis correction done in germany before, but it was only mediocre and now my other eyelid is hanging down. And since I can not find any clinic in europe (please correct me if u know any) that does Non-Incisional ptosis correction, I want to do it in korea.

Why did you use The Iron?


----------



## yumekocreamy

i saw if you are fully vaccinated quarantine is exempted it is true ?
I don’t really understand


----------



## ppvlm

DOLLH0USE said:


> I’m envisioning going to Seoul early 2022 for SMAS facelift, DES revision, third rhinoplasty/revision, and full face fat grafting.
> I want this to be my last round of major surgeries as I struggle with body dysmorphia and self-esteem and tired of the perfectionism cycle.
> 
> The clinics on my list are:
> Yuno Clinic (http://yunoprs.com/m/)
> The Seroi Clinic (http://www.theseroi.co.kr)
> Very Good Clinic (http://vgprs.com/m/)
> Grida Clinic (http://www.gridaprs.com)
> Cinderella Clinic (http://cindyclinic.com/m/)
> The Door Clinic (http://thedoorps.com)
> DA Clinic (https://www.daprs.com)
> 
> They’re all in the same area in Gangnam. I’ve reached out to all of them via KakaoTalk for quotes which I will reply with when received. I’m only familiar with DA Clinic as I’ve had facial contouring and fat grafting done there in 2016, but they are not my first pick due to quoting me high prices and previous bad experience when coming out of their general anesthesia (was breathing out weird fume and nauseous right after my FC op.)
> For the other clinics I’ve listed, if anyone has any experience there, please share your experience!
> I plan on walking into each clinic to ask if they have English translators with my minimal Korean if they don’t respond.



Other than the GA being terrible, did the FC results turned out well?

(I'm looking to get zygoma reduction and DA is my first choice right now)


----------



## hvyln

yumekocreamy said:


> i saw if you are fully vaccinated quarantine is exempted it is true ?
> I don’t really understand



People who got the vaccine shots in Korea can have monitoring instead of quarantine, or you got the 1st dose in Korea while the 2nd dose was in the U.S but the U.S dose has to be registered in the Korean health care system.

People already vaccinated outside of Korea and is entering into Korea must be quarantined unless you have an exemption (attending funeral or visit immediate family, business/academic/public matters)

More Info From Embassy

*Edit: I'm basing this info off on U.S citizens going to Korea, so please look up the travel requirements for your location in case it's vastly different.*


----------



## yumekocreamy

hvyln said:


> People who got the vaccine shots in Korea can have monitoring instead of quarantine, or you got the 1st dose in Korea while the 2nd dose was in the U.S but the U.S dose has to be registered in the Korean health care system.
> 
> People already vaccinated outside of Korea and is entering into Korea must be quarantined unless you have an exception (attending funeral or visit immediate family, business/academic/public matters)
> 
> More Info From Embassy



that’s not my case unfortunately, lucky you ^^
I saw you can choose Airbnb facility, border house....instead of gouvernement facility if you stay more than 90 days. I will wait...again because pay almost 1500$ Is really Exaggerated from them


----------



## elizabeth011

DOLLH0USE said:


> I’m envisioning going to Seoul early 2022 for SMAS facelift, DES revision, third rhinoplasty/revision, and full face fat grafting.
> I want this to be my last round of major surgeries as I struggle with body dysmorphia and self-esteem and tired of the perfectionism cycle.
> 
> The clinics on my list are:
> Yuno Clinic (http://yunoprs.com/m/)
> The Seroi Clinic (http://www.theseroi.co.kr)
> Very Good Clinic (http://vgprs.com/m/)
> Grida Clinic (http://www.gridaprs.com)
> Cinderella Clinic (http://cindyclinic.com/m/)
> The Door Clinic (http://thedoorps.com)
> DA Clinic (https://www.daprs.com)
> 
> They’re all in the same area in Gangnam. I’ve reached out to all of them via KakaoTalk for quotes which I will reply with when received. I’m only familiar with DA Clinic as I’ve had facial contouring and fat grafting done there in 2016, but they are not my first pick due to quoting me high prices and previous bad experience when coming out of their general anesthesia (was breathing out weird fume and nauseous right after my FC op.)
> For the other clinics I’ve listed, if anyone has any experience there, please share your experience!
> I plan on walking into each clinic to ask if they have English translators with my minimal Korean if they don’t respond.


Is the facelift because of FC? I’m thinking of doing zygoma reduction and mini v-line (still deciding where, but EU dental is my top choice right now) but I’m wondering about sagging issues. I’m not entirely against a facelift but I’m pretty young.


----------



## okay111

yumekocreamy said:


> i saw if you are fully vaccinated quarantine is exempted it is true ?
> I don’t really understand



This only applies to certain people. e.g. you need to have family in Korea, or you have to prove that you are going there for business purposes. 

If you are concerned about the prices, I think there are some clinics that will reimburse you for the entire quarantine fees. Alternatively, you can use this to negotiate with the clinics to get better discounts! Some clinics are also willing to give you lower price if it's paid in cash instead of credit card.


----------



## wonhosies

Hi everyone! I’m from the UK and I’m flying out to Seoul on the 1st October and my surgery date is the 19th October. I’ll be having non incisional DES surgery with ptosis correction, rhinoplasty, facial/neck liposuction. 
I was wondering if anyone else is here in Seoul at that time and would like to meet up? My Kakao ID is clairewilkesss


----------



## jfghk

Hi, I’m looking to go to Korea in Dec 2021- Jan 2022 for liposuction, from Singapore. Hit me up please.


----------



## mrslee

jfghk said:


> Hi, I’m looking to go to Korea in Dec 2021- Jan 2022 for liposuction, from Singapore. Hit me up please.


line / kakao id: angellee


----------



## mrslee

jfghk said:


> Hi, I’m looking to go to Korea in Dec 2021- Jan 2022 for liposuction, from Singapore. Hit me up please.


lucky you
singapore tourist can enter korea .. 
indonesia, tourist visa cannot.. 
so planning for march-april ..


----------



## misamisa997

Hello people!
I’m from Brisbane Australia I’m 24 years old (I’m Filipina) and I am wanting to go to Korea around January 2022 with my bf. I am planning to get a nose job (alar reduction, bulbous tip reduction and bridge~cartilage) and possibly chin liposuction (Maybe).

Does anyone want to come tag along ?. Although my bf is coming with me, it would be great to have a surgery buddy! So we can help each other out .Just message me your discord or any messaging platform to communicate on.
Communicate with me through discord: MisaMisa#2886


----------



## Sk_2020

anyone in seoul atm? i just got surgeries and looking for a chat group lol


----------



## bobamilktea

jfghk said:


> Hi, I’m looking to go to Korea in Dec 2021- Jan 2022 for liposuction, from Singapore. Hit me up please.


hey, i'm looking to go in that timeframe as well! what clinics are you looking at for lipo? add me on kakao, my id is bobamilktea


----------



## jfghk

bobamilktea said:


> hey, i'm looking to go in that timeframe as well! what clinics are you looking at for lipo? add me on kakao, my id is bobamilktea


Hi, I can’t find your ID in Kakao. Mine is jfghk. Please add me!


----------



## misamisa997

Sk_2020 said:


> anyone in seoul atm? i just got surgeries and looking for a chat group lol


So cool ! How did the surgery go, What did you get done ? And what clinic did you go to ? ~


----------



## misamisa997

angellee said:


> lucky you
> singapore tourist can enter korea ..
> indonesia, tourist visa cannot..
> so planning for march-april ..


Omg your Indonesian ? My bf is half Indonesian. But I’m not sure because of the whole quarantining.. If something delays I might have to postpone to March 2022. We should get in contact just incase we are planning to go the same time  let me know what platform of communication you want to communicate in.


----------



## misamisa997

DOLLH0USE said:


> I’m envisioning going to Seoul early 2022 for SMAS facelift, DES revision, third rhinoplasty/revision, and full face fat grafting.
> I want this to be my last round of major surgeries as I struggle with body dysmorphia and self-esteem and tired of the perfectionism cycle.
> 
> The clinics on my list are:
> Yuno Clinic (http://yunoprs.com/m/)
> The Seroi Clinic (http://www.theseroi.co.kr)
> Very Good Clinic (http://vgprs.com/m/)
> Grida Clinic (http://www.gridaprs.com)
> Cinderella Clinic (http://cindyclinic.com/m/)
> The Door Clinic (http://thedoorps.com)
> DA Clinic (https://www.daprs.com)
> 
> They’re all in the same area in Gangnam. I’ve reached out to all of them via KakaoTalk for quotes which I will reply with when received. I’m only familiar with DA Clinic as I’ve had facial contouring and fat grafting done there in 2016, but they are not my first pick due to quoting me high prices and previous bad experience when coming out of their general anesthesia (was breathing out weird fume and nauseous right after my FC op.)
> For the other clinics I’ve listed, if anyone has any experience there, please share your experience!
> I plan on walking into each clinic to ask if they have English translators with my minimal Korean if they don’t respond.


Hello I’m planning to go in 2022 as well and was wanting a surgery buddy ! My Kakaotalk : MisaMisa


----------



## misamisa997

corgeous said:


> Hi everyone! I'm from Singapore and planning to get rhino + eyes + jaw reduction in Korea - probably late 2021 if not 2022, depending on the covid situation.
> 
> Here's my list (if anyone's interested lol):
> Rhino + eyes - Hyundai Aesthetics, The Nan, (might add 1-2 more after more research!)
> Jaw reduction - still researching, pls let me know if u guys have any recommendations
> 
> I prefer medium-sized clinics which are preferably popular among Koreans instead of foreigners. Will definitely be avoiding clinics like ID, JW, Banobagi, View, DA coz they are kinda like factory clinics and I heard quite a few blotched stories about them. Actually I had a guy friend who went Banobagi and no, they didn't blotch him, but his nose is looks like everyone who went there and doesnt look that good, but thats just my opinion.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Hey, are you still planning on going 2022? I’m planning to get a rhinoplasty. And need a surgery buddy, add me on KakaoTalk: MisaMisa


----------



## showledger2

Does anyone know if the quarantine will be eased soon? The period of Dec - Feb is more or less the only period I can go to Korea to do the surgery but I don't want to wait in 10 day quarantine


----------



## misamisa997

showledger2 said:


> Does anyone know if the quarantine will be eased soon? The period of Dec - Feb is more or less the only period I can go to Korea to do the surgery but I don't want to wait in 10 day quarantine



I heard that If you’re fully vaccinated (Korea) that you won’t need to quarantine! You just need to get a test before going to Korea and have your vaccination certificate.
Also, I’m from Australia and they are opening up the boarders that’s why I wanna get a nose job as early as possible as I have been waiting for years . Also if you’re looking for a surgery buddy message me in KaoKaotalk: MisaMisa


----------



## corgeous

misamisa997 said:


> Hey, are you still planning on going 2022? I’m planning to get a rhinoplasty. And need a surgery buddy, add me on KakaoTalk: MisaMisa



I'm planning for 2022 but damn, the tics are ex and so much PCR tests to take = more costs... =(
Where are u planning to do ur rhinoplasty??


----------



## misamisa997

corgeous said:


> I'm planning for 2022 but damn, the tics are ex and so much PCR tests to take = more costs... =(
> Where are u planning to do ur rhinoplasty??


Yeah same here, I am planning to go next year either January or March-April. I’m from Australia, and basically got my vaccination done and I’m fine on doing the PCR test… just want my bloody nose job already . And yeah, the plane tickets are pre expensive…if you’re going on those dates, talk to me on KaoKaotalk (MisaMisa)


----------



## aquabehrin

wonhosies said:


> Hi everyone! I’m from the UK and I’m flying out to Seoul on the 1st October and my surgery date is the 19th October. I’ll be having non incisional DES surgery with ptosis correction, rhinoplasty, facial/neck liposuction.
> I was wondering if anyone else is here in Seoul at that time and would like to meet up? My Kakao ID is clairewilkesss



hello there. What clinic did you go to? I am also planning to go to south korea for ptosis correction. Also, how did your surgery go? Everything fine?
Thanks so much for your answer!


----------



## bobamilktea

misamisa997 said:


> I heard that If you’re fully vaccinated (Korea) that you won’t need to quarantine! You just need to get a test before going to Korea and have your vaccination certificate.
> Also, I’m from Australia and they are opening up the boarders that’s why I wanna get a nose job as early as possible as I have been waiting for years . Also if you’re looking for a surgery buddy message me in KaoKaotalk: MisaMisa


heya! where did you hear this from? (the 'I heard that If you’re fully vaccinated (Korea) that you won’t need to quarantine!' part)


----------



## idkcat1

Planning for March 2022! Anyone else?


----------



## misamisa997

idkcat1 said:


> Planning for March 2022! Anyone else?


I am planning for either January or March-April 2022


----------



## Tam Tran

jesslovescoco said:


> Hi guys, I'm from Australia. Usually on bag chats but I'm also interested in going to SK next year 2021 around Nov-Dec for a month for rhino and facial contouring. Would love to join any group chats/meet-ups if anyone is going around the same time too. Hopefully covid situation gets better by then.


Hi, I'm in South Korea at the moment until January 3rd 2022, if you're here and want to meet let me know in a private message. I'll be getting lipo done in December and would love to meet up with others that are here right now getting surgery.


----------



## yuneko-chan

Hi, I am considering to go to Seoul in Jan/Feb 2022 from Europe. I try to plan surgery by end of january. If there is somebody there around the same time, I would love to hear from you


----------



## misamisa997

yuneko-chan said:


> Hi, I am considering to go to Seoul in Jan/Feb 2022 from Europe. I try to plan surgery by end of january. If there is somebody there around the same time, I would love to hear from you


I am planning to go either (2022) January 3rd to 21st, so about 3 weeks (cause of studies)... but also considering March too. I was wanting to get a rhinoplasty (nasal obstruction correction, alar, bulbous nose +tip & cartilage for bridge height).
I am from Australia and was planning to go with my BF, would be cool if I had a surgery buddy so we can check out the clinics together. If you want to chat more, dm me on either KaoKaotalk (MisaMisa) or whatsapp?


----------



## bobamilktea

misamisa997 said:


> I am planning to go either (2022) January 3rd to 21st, so about 3 weeks (cause of studies)... but also considering March too. I was wanting to get a rhinoplasty (nasal obstruction correction, alar, bulbous nose +tip & cartilage for bridge height).
> I am from Australia and was planning to go with my BF, would be cool if I had a surgery buddy so we can check out the clinics together. If you want to chat more, dm me on either KaoKaotalk (MisaMisa) or whatsapp?


hey! have you you already applied/gotten your visa? right now australians cannot travel to south korea for non-essential purposes apparently. or are you waiting to book your tickets until there is an announcement that south korea will let australians through their border? (which i think will happen since australia is opening up to SK from 1 dec)


----------



## misamisa997

bobamilktea said:


> hey! have you you already applied/gotten your visa? right now australians cannot travel to south korea for non-essential purposes apparently. or are you waiting to book your tickets until there is an announcement that south korea will let australians through their border? (which i think will happen since australia is opening up to SK from 1 dec)


Waiting for 1st of December, then will apply.


----------



## yumekocreamy

Since the quarantine shorten to 10 days I decided to prepare my travel too. I applied and receive K-eta document and I have a question is it possible to change the address of Airbnb/hotel at the airport or they will check and call the number ? Because I wrote the first guest house founded  actually


----------



## Horimiya

showledger2 said:


> Does anyone know if the quarantine will be eased soon? The period of Dec - Feb is more or less the only period I can go to Korea to do the surgery but I don't want to wait in 10 day quarantine


There is talk about Jan 7th but it’s not solidified, especially now with the omicron variant. I’m in quarantine right now (actually last day) and have my surgery tomorrow  Ik it’s just my schedule is very tight bc I have to fly back for university like a bit after a week so I am only staying here till dec 31st. Pm me and I’ll send my kakao id/WhatsApp/wechat! I’d love to make/meet plastic surgery buddies while here!


----------



## jiii2200

Hi anyone travelling from the UK? Im planning to go summer 2022!


----------



## hvyln

Horimiya said:


> There is talk about Jan 7th but it’s not solidified, especially now with the omicron variant. I’m in quarantine right now (actually last day) and have my surgery tomorrow  Ik it’s just my schedule is very tight bc I have to fly back for university like a bit after a week so I am only staying here till dec 31st. Pm me and I’ll send my kakao id/WhatsApp/wechat! I’d love to make/meet plastic surgery buddies while here!



I heard people had different experiences on quarantine, some hate/love ir or is neutral about it. How was yours since it's shorter now? And where are you getting surgery and what procedures?


----------



## Horimiya

hvyln said:


> I heard people had different experiences on quarantine, some hate/love ir or is neutral about it. How was yours since it's shorter now? And where are you getting surgery and what procedures?


It was okay, I am pretty introverted and liked being at home and having privacy (I didn’t get much back home) and I was able to entertain myself and also connect with friends on WhatsApp, Instagram, etc. I also was studying for a final and trying to get some undergraduate lab work done so those also kept me busy. I went to Braun, and i got a rhinoplasty with Dr. Kim Tae Gyu. Im 2 days post op and everything is new to me (this is my first surgical procedure) but overall it is an experience lol. It’s not too bad but at times it’s annoying (a lot of fluid and swelling and my sinus area feels super compressed and uncomfortable) but im doing relatively okay. The worst thing right now is just the sleeping position (what I was recommended to do) I’m not used to it and the first night was a struggle (sleeping, getting comfortable, not moving or positioning myself wrong) it’s too soon to say how it looks, the day I got out of surgery I was not swollen but at night/in the morning is when it started to hit me (the swelling, fluid, pressure, etc) but one think I like is the side profile. The incisions (I got alar plasty/alar base reduction) looks crazy too but hopefully it will subside and deswell.. gonna trust the process. I’ve already accepted it may not be what I want, but I can say I do see some improvements so I’m happy/just chilling so far.


----------



## Kitakawa

Hi 
Many people will have surgery next year!
Nice to see you 

I am new, a Korean Japanese and grew up in US. I am currently studying at a language school in Seoul. My aunt lives in Korea, so I came to Korea alone to visit my family after a long time. The US is also in a pandemic situation due to Covid-19, but Seoul was better than I thought. I have been vaccinated with Moderna from the US and being very careful in Seoul.

For a long time, hump nose was a complex to me and I decided to get plastic surgery in Korea because Korean surgeons seemed to do the best with Asian faces. I did not sign up for a forum and only searched, but this time I joined because I want to share the information I found out.

There are so many plastic surgeries in Korea than many forum members know. The hospitals we know and the famous hospitals in the local area were a little different. Hospitals that we know of are about 5% of the number compared to the local area. There are a lot of clinics that we do not know that much, but they are really good at surgery at a good price. However, it is impossible to find such a clinic if you do not speak Korean well. 

I can’t speak Korean well, but my aunt’s family is in Korea and my cousin has had surgery on her eyes and nose, so she helped find a clinic that is really famous among Koreans and offers good surgery result.

I told her that I wanted to go to a clinic that does natural nose surgery to correct my hump nose, and she said that DA, Premier, and Miho are popular in Korea.

DA is a clinic that I saw a lot on forums and they said it was very famous. About five clinics were recommended and I also looked into the prices.

In general, I heard that the cost of rhinoplasty is 5-6 million won, but there seemed to be many clinics offering promotions. There were also places that offered a lot of discounts when performing multiple surgeries together. I just want to do rhinoplasty, so I’m looking for only rhinoplasty. According to my cousin, I should go to counseling first and ask for a discount if there is a doctor I like. If I deliver my words well, they would give me a little discount, so I’m going to go to counseling first.

First of all, I received a consultation via email, and most clinics said that rhinoplasty cost 5-8 million won, and some they said that they had to send a full face picture to tell them about the surgery cost, and some said that the cost of Asian rhinoplasty was only 1 million won because it was being promoted (originally 3 million won). I was surprised if this price was real, so I asked my cousin and she said that there are many clinics that offer nose surgery at that price. So, I will go to a clinic where the cost of rhinoplasty for foreigners is 1 million won. It’s a plastic surgery clinic with many plastic surgery specialists, but they said the consultation and examination fee was free, so I’m going to visit. Even the translation service was free. There are quite a few clinics like this. If you have any further information, please share.

This is as far as I know. It’s getting a bit cold in Seoul right now, so I’m going to go to counseling when it gets a little warmer. I’m planning to have surgery in March or April.

For those who came from local areas and had plastic surgery in hospitals in Seoul, please recommend me any good clinics and doctors that are good at rhinoplasty without being too expensive!

If you are coming to Korea for nose surgery in March or April, please contact us. DM me


----------



## Kitakawa

Horimiya said:


> There is talk about Jan 7th but it’s not solidified, especially now with the omicron variant. I’m in quarantine right now (actually last day) and have my surgery tomorrow  Ik it’s just my schedule is very tight bc I have to fly back for university like a bit after a week so I am only staying here till dec 31st. Pm me and I’ll send my kakao id/WhatsApp/wechat! I’d love to make/meet plastic surgery buddies while here!



Hi Horimiya 
Did you get rhino at Braun? 
How is it?


----------



## Horimiya

Kitakawa said:


> Hi Horimiya
> Did you get rhino at Braun?
> How is it?


Hi, yes I responded to hvyln’s question  I’m happy with my result so far. It was crazy how fast my face got swollen from the first day to the second and now the third (it’s the most swollen and bruised on the third) but the staff and the English translator were so sweet and treated me well along the process. They’re so hardworking and this sounds so weird to say because I would be skeptical of what I’m saying right now but I’m really appreciative/grateful for their help along the way and during post op appointments. I’d say good thing to do is make sure you ice your eyes well!! (But not to put any pressure on the cast because the ice pack they give you is a eye cover wrap and just be careful around your cast) other than that everything seems to be going well and I still have a long way on my healing journey but I have to say I’m pretty happy even looking swollen like a puffer fish XD


----------



## lunathenia

idkcat1 said:


> Planning for March 2022! Anyone else?


I am too!


----------



## froakie

jiii2200 said:


> Hi anyone travelling from the UK? Im planning to go summer 2022!



I'm in the UK but I'm planning on going in April around Easter. I haven't booked anything yet though as I'm still researching clinics


----------



## Horimiya

Horimiya said:


> It was okay, I am pretty introverted and liked being at home and having privacy (I didn’t get much back home) and I was able to entertain myself and also connect with friends on WhatsApp, Instagram, etc. I also was studying for a final and trying to get some undergraduate lab work done so those also kept me busy. I went to Braun, and i got a rhinoplasty with Dr. Kim Tae Gyu. Im 2 days post op and everything is new to me (this is my first surgical procedure) but overall it is an experience lol. It’s not too bad but at times it’s annoying (a lot of fluid and swelling and my sinus area feels super compressed and uncomfortable) but im doing relatively okay. The worst thing right now is just the sleeping position (what I was recommended to do) I’m not used to it and the first night was a struggle (sleeping, getting comfortable, not moving or positioning myself wrong) it’s too soon to say how it looks, the day I got out of surgery I was not swollen but at night/in the morning is when it started to hit me (the swelling, fluid, pressure, etc) but one think I like is the side profile. The incisions (I got alar plasty/alar base reduction) looks crazy too but hopefully it will subside and deswell.. gonna trust the process. I’ve already accepted it may not be what I want, but I can say I do see some improvements so I’m happy/just chilling so far.


I just checked and mixed up the doctor’s name- I got mine done with Dr. Ryu Dong Wan


----------



## shakti

misamisa997 said:


> Waiting for 1st of December, then will apply.


Misamisa did you manage to apply to going Korea? I also in Australia but Thai passport.


----------



## shakti

bobamilktea said:


> hey! have you you already applied/gotten your visa? right now australians cannot travel to south korea for non-essential purposes apparently. or are you waiting to book your tickets until there is an announcement that south korea will let australians through their border? (which i think will happen since australia is opening up to SK from 1 dec)


We got the Australia kakao group if anyone want to join can message me. We sharing information on surgery and how getting to Korea. Also got people from other country also. Right now all waiting to see when can apply keta visa I so stressing this because I am Thai but I live in Australia so i don’t know if I need waiting for Thailand passport can apply visa or waiting for people flying from Australia can go.


----------



## Pamyth

shakti said:


> We got the Australia kakao group if anyone want to join can message me. We sharing information on surgery and how getting to Korea. Also got people from other country also. Right now all waiting to see when can apply keta visa I so stressing this because I am Thai but I live in Australia so i don’t know if I need waiting for Thailand passport can apply visa or waiting for people flying from Australia can go.



Could you pm me the aus kakao group? I can't pm you since I'm still new here. Thank you


----------



## astrid0216

Pamyth said:


> Could you pm me the aus kakao group? I can't pm you since I'm still new here. Thank you


Me too, can PM me too?


----------



## jesslovescoco

shakti said:


> We got the Australia kakao group if anyone want to join can message me. We sharing information on surgery and how getting to Korea. Also got people from other country also. Right now all waiting to see when can apply keta visa I so stressing this because I am Thai but I live in Australia so i don’t know if I need waiting for Thailand passport can apply visa or waiting for people flying from Australia can go.



Hello can I also join this Kakaogroup? Thank you!!


----------



## feelingpeachy

Interested to join as well! Planning to be in SK from March to April 2022


----------



## shakti

feelingpeachy said:


> Interested to join as well! Planning to be in SK from March to April 2022


Sure feeling peachy. I pm you


----------



## jesslovescoco

shakti said:


> Sure feeling peachy. I pm you


Hello, i am also planning to go march-april. Am I able to also join your kakao group? Thank you!!


----------



## froakie

I'm planning on going in April - can you PM details to join the Kakao group? I'd love to meet others going at the same time


----------



## astrid0216

shakti said:


> Sure feeling peachy. I pm you


Hi  I’m going in mid Feb. Can u pm me too? Thanks!


----------



## bubble2020

shakti said:


> Sure feeling peachy. I pm you


Hi  I would love to join too  
My kakao is @ bubble2020


----------



## christinelovescatz

Tam Tran said:


> Hi, I'm in South Korea at the moment until January 3rd 2022, if you're here and want to meet let me know in a private message. I'll be getting lipo done in December and would love to meet up with others that are here right now getting surgery.


Hi can you add me on line? I am on my way to Korea! My username is christineahn


----------



## christinelovescatz

misamisa997 said:


> I am planning to go either (2022) January 3rd to 21st, so about 3 weeks (cause of studies)... but also considering March too. I was wanting to get a rhinoplasty (nasal obstruction correction, alar, bulbous nose +tip & cartilage for bridge height).
> I am from Australia and was planning to go with my BF, would be cool if I had a surgery buddy so we can check out the clinics together. If you want to chat more, dm me on either KaoKaotalk (MisaMisa) or whatsapp?


What’s your WhatsApp? I don’t have Kakao but I’d love to connect!


----------



## christinelovescatz

Horimiya said:


> There is talk about Jan 7th but it’s not solidified, especially now with the omicron variant. I’m in quarantine right now (actually last day) and have my surgery tomorrow  Ik it’s just my schedule is very tight bc I have to fly back for university like a bit after a week so I am only staying here till dec 31st. Pm me and I’ll send my kakao id/WhatsApp/wechat! I’d love to make/meet plastic surgery buddies while here!


Hey, can I have your WhatsApp?


----------



## yh06

Kitakawa said:


> Hi
> Many people will have surgery next year!
> Nice to see you
> 
> I am new, a Korean Japanese and grew up in US. I am currently studying at a language school in Seoul. My aunt lives in Korea, so I came to Korea alone to visit my family after a long time. The US is also in a pandemic situation due to Covid-19, but Seoul was better than I thought. I have been vaccinated with Moderna from the US and being very careful in Seoul.
> 
> For a long time, hump nose was a complex to me and I decided to get plastic surgery in Korea because Korean surgeons seemed to do the best with Asian faces. I did not sign up for a forum and only searched, but this time I joined because I want to share the information I found out.
> 
> There are so many plastic surgeries in Korea than many forum members know. The hospitals we know and the famous hospitals in the local area were a little different. Hospitals that we know of are about 5% of the number compared to the local area. There are a lot of clinics that we do not know that much, but they are really good at surgery at a good price. However, it is impossible to find such a clinic if you do not speak Korean well.
> 
> I can’t speak Korean well, but my aunt’s family is in Korea and my cousin has had surgery on her eyes and nose, so she helped find a clinic that is really famous among Koreans and offers good surgery result.
> 
> I told her that I wanted to go to a clinic that does natural nose surgery to correct my hump nose, and she said that DA, Premier, and Miho are popular in Korea.
> 
> DA is a clinic that I saw a lot on forums and they said it was very famous. About five clinics were recommended and I also looked into the prices.
> 
> In general, I heard that the cost of rhinoplasty is 5-6 million won, but there seemed to be many clinics offering promotions. There were also places that offered a lot of discounts when performing multiple surgeries together. I just want to do rhinoplasty, so I’m looking for only rhinoplasty. According to my cousin, I should go to counseling first and ask for a discount if there is a doctor I like. If I deliver my words well, they would give me a little discount, so I’m going to go to counseling first.
> 
> First of all, I received a consultation via email, and most clinics said that rhinoplasty cost 5-8 million won, and some they said that they had to send a full face picture to tell them about the surgery cost, and some said that the cost of Asian rhinoplasty was only 1 million won because it was being promoted (originally 3 million won). I was surprised if this price was real, so I asked my cousin and she said that there are many clinics that offer nose surgery at that price. So, I will go to a clinic where the cost of rhinoplasty for foreigners is 1 million won. It’s a plastic surgery clinic with many plastic surgery specialists, but they said the consultation and examination fee was free, so I’m going to visit. Even the translation service was free. There are quite a few clinics like this. If you have any further information, please share.
> 
> This is as far as I know. It’s getting a bit cold in Seoul right now, so I’m going to go to counseling when it gets a little warmer. I’m planning to have surgery in March or April.
> 
> For those who came from local areas and had plastic surgery in hospitals in Seoul, please recommend me any good clinics and doctors that are good at rhinoplasty without being too expensive!
> 
> If you are coming to Korea for nose surgery in March or April, please contact us. DM me


 
hello! I'm Japanese/Chinese and am going for rhinoplasty in late April. Would be interested in meeting up to be surgery buddies since I'm going alone. Could I add you on kakao?


----------



## elskaourafguoi

I'm planning to get surgery in Feb, if there's a Kakao group for those who will be in Seoul then please message me!


----------



## Fljnn9393

Hi, anyone from Singapore and am looking at doing their eyes in korea this year around jun/jul period?


----------



## vlinebarbie

im planning to go in march !! please add me to your group also. Would also love to connect to those are there now and hear all about their experiences so far. Send me a message ill send my kaokao /whatsapp


----------



## sh6n6gam6

I can't dm either. I'd love to join a kakao group to hear experiences/meet surgery buddies too if someone can dm me, thanks!


----------



## Annn987

Kitakawa said:


> Hi
> Many people will have surgery next year!
> Nice to see you
> 
> I am new, a Korean Japanese and grew up in US. I am currently studying at a language school in Seoul. My aunt lives in Korea, so I came to Korea alone to visit my family after a long time. The US is also in a pandemic situation due to Covid-19, but Seoul was better than I thought. I have been vaccinated with Moderna from the US and being very careful in Seoul.
> 
> For a long time, hump nose was a complex to me and I decided to get plastic surgery in Korea because Korean surgeons seemed to do the best with Asian faces. I did not sign up for a forum and only searched, but this time I joined because I want to share the information I found out.
> 
> There are so many plastic surgeries in Korea than many forum members know. The hospitals we know and the famous hospitals in the local area were a little different. Hospitals that we know of are about 5% of the number compared to the local area. There are a lot of clinics that we do not know that much, but they are really good at surgery at a good price. However, it is impossible to find such a clinic if you do not speak Korean well.
> 
> I can’t speak Korean well, but my aunt’s family is in Korea and my cousin has had surgery on her eyes and nose, so she helped find a clinic that is really famous among Koreans and offers good surgery result.
> 
> I told her that I wanted to go to a clinic that does natural nose surgery to correct my hump nose, and she said that DA, Premier, and Miho are popular in Korea.
> 
> DA is a clinic that I saw a lot on forums and they said it was very famous. About five clinics were recommended and I also looked into the prices.
> 
> In general, I heard that the cost of rhinoplasty is 5-6 million won, but there seemed to be many clinics offering promotions. There were also places that offered a lot of discounts when performing multiple surgeries together. I just want to do rhinoplasty, so I’m looking for only rhinoplasty. According to my cousin, I should go to counseling first and ask for a discount if there is a doctor I like. If I deliver my words well, they would give me a little discount, so I’m going to go to counseling first.
> 
> First of all, I received a consultation via email, and most clinics said that rhinoplasty cost 5-8 million won, and some they said that they had to send a full face picture to tell them about the surgery cost, and some said that the cost of Asian rhinoplasty was only 1 million won because it was being promoted (originally 3 million won). I was surprised if this price was real, so I asked my cousin and she said that there are many clinics that offer nose surgery at that price. So, I will go to a clinic where the cost of rhinoplasty for foreigners is 1 million won. It’s a plastic surgery clinic with many plastic surgery specialists, but they said the consultation and examination fee was free, so I’m going to visit. Even the translation service was free. There are quite a few clinics like this. If you have any further information, please share.
> 
> This is as far as I know. It’s getting a bit cold in Seoul right now, so I’m going to go to counseling when it gets a little warmer. I’m planning to have surgery in March or April.
> 
> For those who came from local areas and had plastic surgery in hospitals in Seoul, please recommend me any good clinics and doctors that are good at rhinoplasty without being too expensive!
> 
> If you are coming to Korea for nose surgery in March or April, please contact us. DM me


Hi can we get connected on kakao since I'm also willing to get surgery


----------



## GingerSynpse

idkcat1 said:


> Planning for March 2022! Anyone else?


I’m not March but early April in SK for zygoma reduction, DES & ptosis correction and rhinoplasty


----------



## purbleplace

yh06 said:


> hello! I'm Japanese/Chinese and am going for rhinoplasty in late April. Would be interested in meeting up to be surgery buddies since I'm going alone. Could I add you on kakao?


Hi, I'm also planning rhinoplasty and DES in late April/early may, looking for people to go with. Can I add you?


----------



## purbleplace

Kitakawa said:


> Hi
> Many people will have surgery next year!
> Nice to see you
> 
> I am new, a Korean Japanese and grew up in US. I am currently studying at a language school in Seoul. My aunt lives in Korea, so I came to Korea alone to visit my family after a long time. The US is also in a pandemic situation due to Covid-19, but Seoul was better than I thought. I have been vaccinated with Moderna from the US and being very careful in Seoul.
> 
> For a long time, hump nose was a complex to me and I decided to get plastic surgery in Korea because Korean surgeons seemed to do the best with Asian faces. I did not sign up for a forum and only searched, but this time I joined because I want to share the information I found out.
> 
> There are so many plastic surgeries in Korea than many forum members know. The hospitals we know and the famous hospitals in the local area were a little different. Hospitals that we know of are about 5% of the number compared to the local area. There are a lot of clinics that we do not know that much, but they are really good at surgery at a good price. However, it is impossible to find such a clinic if you do not speak Korean well.
> 
> I can’t speak Korean well, but my aunt’s family is in Korea and my cousin has had surgery on her eyes and nose, so she helped find a clinic that is really famous among Koreans and offers good surgery result.
> 
> I told her that I wanted to go to a clinic that does natural nose surgery to correct my hump nose, and she said that DA, Premier, and Miho are popular in Korea.
> 
> DA is a clinic that I saw a lot on forums and they said it was very famous. About five clinics were recommended and I also looked into the prices.
> 
> In general, I heard that the cost of rhinoplasty is 5-6 million won, but there seemed to be many clinics offering promotions. There were also places that offered a lot of discounts when performing multiple surgeries together. I just want to do rhinoplasty, so I’m looking for only rhinoplasty. According to my cousin, I should go to counseling first and ask for a discount if there is a doctor I like. If I deliver my words well, they would give me a little discount, so I’m going to go to counseling first.
> 
> First of all, I received a consultation via email, and most clinics said that rhinoplasty cost 5-8 million won, and some they said that they had to send a full face picture to tell them about the surgery cost, and some said that the cost of Asian rhinoplasty was only 1 million won because it was being promoted (originally 3 million won). I was surprised if this price was real, so I asked my cousin and she said that there are many clinics that offer nose surgery at that price. So, I will go to a clinic where the cost of rhinoplasty for foreigners is 1 million won. It’s a plastic surgery clinic with many plastic surgery specialists, but they said the consultation and examination fee was free, so I’m going to visit. Even the translation service was free. There are quite a few clinics like this. If you have any further information, please share.
> 
> This is as far as I know. It’s getting a bit cold in Seoul right now, so I’m going to go to counseling when it gets a little warmer. I’m planning to have surgery in March or April.
> 
> For those who came from local areas and had plastic surgery in hospitals in Seoul, please recommend me any good clinics and doctors that are good at rhinoplasty without being too expensive!
> 
> If you are coming to Korea for nose surgery in March or April, please contact us. DM me



I'm planning to go to Korea in that time! can you dm me I'm new here and can't figure out how to add you


----------



## purbleplace

shakti said:


> We got the Australia kakao group if anyone want to join can message me. We sharing information on surgery and how getting to Korea. Also got people from other country also. Right now all waiting to see when can apply keta visa I so stressing this because I am Thai but I live in Australia so i don’t know if I need waiting for Thailand passport can apply visa or waiting for people flying from Australia can go.


can you pm me too? thank you )


----------



## milona223

purbleplace said:


> Hi, I'm also planning rhinoplasty and DES in late April/early may, looking for people to go with. Can I add you?


Hi! I'm also going to Korea in late April/early May for rhinoplasty, fat grafting, and liposuction. I'm thinking of a body lipo. 

my kkt is milona if you want to add me


----------



## milona223

yh06 said:


> hello! I'm Japanese/Chinese and am going for rhinoplasty in late April. Would be interested in meeting up to be surgery buddies since I'm going alone. Could I add you on kakao?


Hi I'm also going in late April/early May. Please add me on KKT! my user is milona


----------



## purbleplace

milona223 said:


> Hi! I'm also going to Korea in late April/early May for rhinoplasty, fat grafting, and liposuction. I'm thinking of a body lipo.
> 
> my kkt is milona if you want to add me


Messaged u!


----------



## pebblesandbam

milona223 said:


> Hi I'm also going in late April/early May. Please add me on KKT! my user is milona


Me too! I'll add you now


----------



## serenaaaaaa

shakti said:


> We got the Australia kakao group if anyone want to join can message me. We sharing information on surgery and how getting to Korea. Also got people from other country also. Right now all waiting to see when can apply keta visa I so stressing this because I am Thai but I live in Australia so i don’t know if I need waiting for Thailand passport can apply visa or waiting for people flying from Australia can go.


Hi can I join the Kaokao group? I’m in US, plan to go to Korea in Late March/April. My kaokao ID is serena020195


----------



## serenaaaaaa

Hello everyone, I’m a Chinese living in US. Plan to go to Korea late March/Early April and stay for a month. If anyone is going around the same time I’d love to connect.


----------



## loveforever8

I'm planning to go in April. Can someone add me to the group as well, thank you!


----------



## Acherousian

Also going in start april, my kakaotalk id is: acherousian


----------



## Pim1818

shakti said:


> We got the Australia kakao group if anyone want to join can message me. We sharing information on surgery and how getting to Korea. Also got people from other country also. Right now all waiting to see when can apply keta visa I so stressing this because I am Thai but I live in Australia so i don’t know if I need waiting for Thailand passport can apply visa or waiting for people flying from Australia can go.
> [/QUOT


Can I also join kakaochat? I’m planing to go around end of June.


----------



## neur1ps

serenaaaaaa said:


> Hello everyone, I’m a Chinese living in US. Plan to go to Korea late March/Early April and stay for a month. If anyone is going around the same time I’d love to connect.


Me!


----------



## gemisf

loveforever8 said:


> I'm planning to go in April. Can someone add me to the group as well, thank you!


Hi, I’m going to be in SK on April 2022 for DES. Would you like to connect?  My Kakao Talk ID is gemisf if you would like to DM me.  Looking for cafe and dinner buddies while we recover from PS.


----------



## lisalisa123

Anyone planning to go in June? My kkt id is Lisalisa12345 if anyone wants to chat. I am going alone so it’ll be nice if I can hang out with someone during my trip.


----------



## hcneylemon

Any kakao groups I can join so I can learn more about getting to Korea and find buddies? Planning to go in the future but don't want to be alone. Please DM me


----------



## Fljnn9393

lisalisa123 said:


> Anyone planning to go in June? My kkt id is Lisalisa12345 if anyone wants to chat. I am going alone so it’ll be nice if I can hang out with someone during my trip.


I'm planning to go in June for pytosis and double eyelid surgery too! You've made any appointment with any hospital already?


----------



## lisalisa123

Nope, I am planning to go with NANA though. Going to do more research first.


----------



## Raeyim

Hi, I'm planning on going in the summer for rhinoplasty with a friend, lemme know if anyone is there around the same time and want to hang out! I've previously gone to Korea and did a DES before as well


----------



## SeraphicOpal

Hello, is anybody going to Seoul between April 11-26? I’m going alone and was wondering if anybody wanted to connect =^-^=


----------



## Shakeyforest

shakti said:


> We got the Australia kakao group if anyone want to join can message me. We sharing information on surgery and how getting to Korea. Also got people from other country also. Right now all waiting to see when can apply keta visa I so stressing this because I am Thai but I live in Australia so i don’t know if I need waiting for Thailand passport can apply visa or waiting for people flying from Australia can go.


Hi may I join Kakao group too? ^^ my ID is: shakeyforest, thank you!!


----------



## Shakeyforest

male_whonotconfident said:


> i hvnt book for the clinic yet
> i got 3 list so far but still do more research
> 
> cocoline
> hanabi
> and wannabe


Hello may I know which one did you choose eventually? How was it?


----------



## tianexxi

i am looking for someone to go Korea for plastic surgery tgt too. we can plan tgt! my tele is 
@pjmhjspsh


----------



## Raeyim

Hi, I was wondering if you were able to apply for a travel visa for Korea? I am running into same issue as my country passport is currently suspended from K-ETA and when I messaged the embassy here in Canada, they say that they aren't issuing traveling visa right now.


----------



## bunny2484

lyzlee21 said:


> Hello, Im planning to get my surgeries done at ATOP, COCOLINE, ANSWER, OR CINDERELLA plastic surgery hopefully some time in June 2021. 'm considering them because they do Rib Cartilage or DCF for rhinoplasty.


Have you done rhinoplasty with the clinics or hospitals you mentioned?


----------



## macana

Hi! Are there any kakao groups I can join? I'm looking to go to Korea in Q2-Q3 and would love to connect with people who are also going


----------



## Laura2022

milona223 said:


> Hi I'm also going in late April/early May. Please add me on KKT! my user is milona


Hi milona, I'm in Seoul for lipo alone too on 21/4. When are u coming ? U can add me on Angelia


----------



## milona223

Laura2022 said:


> Hi milona, I'm in Seoul for lipo alone too on 21/4. When are u coming ? U can add me on Angelia


hi Laura, I can't find you on KKT. My user is milona on there.


----------



## ledaneco

I am hoping to go in May/June for des & rhinoplasty. Anyone going around the same time or would like to talk about the process and choosing a clinic, feel free to add me on kkt: lebeauty608


----------



## ct6

Anyone going to SK in july or august? ☺️Im planning on finally going


----------



## littlepaw

Im going in June. Please add me to the group in kkt: littlepaw


----------



## kikkim

shakti said:


> We got the Australia kakao group if anyone want to join can message me. We sharing information on surgery and how getting to Korea. Also got people from other country also. Right now all waiting to see when can apply keta visa I so stressing this because I am Thai but I live in Australia so i don’t know if I need waiting for Thailand passport can apply visa or waiting for people flying from Australia can go.


Hi, could I please join the chat? I’m going May-June for revision DES. I’m looking for sugery/dinner/cafe buddies, and advice on surgeons. Feel free to contact me on kkt: kikkim10


----------



## stopthistrain

I’ll be there April 25, will anyone be there too?


----------



## stopthistrain

My kkt is hautepursuit if someone can add me


----------



## Laura2022

stopthistrain said:


> I’ll be there April 25, will anyone be there too?


Hi hi,
I will be from April 20 , let me add u on KKT.


----------



## Alexia80

[CITAZIONE="keihee, post: 33837610, membro: 713344"]
Ciao a tutti! Vengo dall'Italia ma la mia etnia è asiatica. Stavo programmando di andare in Corea del Sud per una rinoplastica e un innesto di grasso nel febbraio 2021. Se qualcuno va in giro questa volta, per favore contattami perché probabilmente andrò da solo.
[/CITAZIONE] ciao ! my name is Alessia, I also write from Italy but I am Italian.  i am planning to go to korea for august.  I contacted ATOP clinic for mini lift, fox Line shaping and fat crafting.  were you then in Korea?


----------



## j00olias

ct6 said:


> Anyone going to SK in july or august? ☺Im planning on finally going


Hi! I will be going in August but I am in the process of choosing a clinic now


----------



## j00olias

ledaneco said:


> I am hoping to go in May/June for des & rhinoplasty. Anyone going around the same time or would like to talk about the process and choosing a clinic, feel free to add me on kkt: lebeauty608


Hi! I will be going in august for a rhinoplasty


----------



## j00olias

Raeyim said:


> Hi, I'm planning on going in the summer for rhinoplasty with a friend, lemme know if anyone is there around the same time and want to hang out! I've previously gone to Korea and did a DES before as well


Hi! Ill be going in August too


----------



## j00olias

jiii2200 said:


> Hi anyone travelling from the UK? Im planning to go summer 2022!


Hi! Im going in august from the UK


----------



## mrs.atng

j00olias said:


> Hi! Im going in august from the UK


I hope that I can go in Aug


----------



## Avia_

ledaneco said:


> I am hoping to go in May/June for des & rhinoplasty. Anyone going around the same time or would like to talk about the process and choosing a clinic, feel free to add me on kkt: lebeauty608


Hey there, I'll be in Korea May 7th -Jun 5, doing under eye fat repositioning and fat transfer, and perhaps a revision DES. I'd love to meet anyone that's also going at the time! My kkt is: avia. (Include the period). Thanks!


----------



## Avia_

yh06 said:


> hello! I'm Japanese/Chinese and am going for rhinoplasty in late April. Would be interested in meeting up to be surgery buddies since I'm going alone. Could I add you on kakao?


I'll be there on May 7th! Will you still be there?


----------



## Virgo1028

ct6 said:


> Anyone going to SK in july or august? ☺Im planning on finally going


I plan to go mid-July til August


----------



## ct6

Virgo1028 said:


> I plan to go mid-July til August


Me too, im going for 3 weeks. What do you want to get done?


----------



## K Couture

im heading there in 2 weeks. getting my much needed upgrades after 2 years of closed borders!


----------



## bluehart119

going before my university starts at august so june/july for me


----------



## Virgo1028

ct6 said:


> Me too, im going for 3 weeks. What do you want to get done?


I plan to have consultation for mid facelift and neck lift


----------



## lalaland1997

ct6 said:


> Anyone going to SK in july or august? ☺Im planning on finally going


Im going in August too. Do you have a clinic on mind yet?


----------



## peterxchu

Hi,
 I am going to S.korea from september 14 to october 13 from Canada. I speak french & English. My ethnicity is chinese but I speak very poorly.*Oopsie

 I am going alone and I was thinking of doing a under eye fat repositioning while I am there. I am currently in my ''research mode'' for the right hospital since they are so many. If anyone has any insight for me regarding this procedure. Do not hesitate to contact me 
I will be staying for a month, so it would be great to have friends to go share meal and visit there as well.

My KKT is : Peterxchu


----------



## shellysam

jfghk said:


> Hi, I’m looking to go to Korea in Dec 2021- Jan 2022 for liposuction, from Singapore. Hit me up please.


Can I ask which clinic did you choose? How did it turn out? I know it's a year old post, just wanted to get as much info as possible before going for procedures. Thank you


----------



## may2012

GingerSynpse said:


> I’m not March but early April in SK for zygoma reduction, DES & ptosis correction and rhinoplasty


where will you go?


----------



## lisalisame

Korean Plastic Surgery
					

#plasticsurgery #plasticsurgery korea #koreanplasticsurgery #rhinoplasty




					open.kakao.com
				



This is pretty active I think.
Im going in November! But I still have not chosen where to go


----------



## Annn987

What's the id


----------



## bunny2484

peterxchu said:


> Hi,
> I am going to S.korea from september 14 to october 13 from Canada. I speak french & English. My ethnicity is chinese but I speak very poorly.*Oopsie
> 
> I am going alone and I was thinking of doing a under eye fat repositioning while I am there. I am currently in my ''research mode'' for the right hospital since they are so many. If anyone has any insight for me regarding this procedure. Do not hesitate to contact me
> I will be staying for a month, so it would be great to have friends to go share meal and visit there as well.
> 
> My KKT is : Peterxchu


Are you gonna have all procedures in 1 clinic or hospital?


----------



## kmyu

Alexia80 said:


> [CITAZIONE="keihee, post: 33837610, membro: 713344"]
> Ciao a tutti! Vengo dall'Italia ma la mia etnia è asiatica. Stavo programmando di andare in Corea del Sud per una rinoplastica e un innesto di grasso nel febbraio 2021. Se qualcuno va in giro questa volta, per favore contattami perché probabilmente andrò da solo.
> [/CITAZIONE] ciao ! my name is Alessia, I also write from Italy but I am Italian.  i am planning to go to korea for august.  I contacted ATOP clinic for mini lift, fox Line shaping and fat crafting.  were you then in Korea?


Hi! What’s your kkt id? There’s a August-September group chat with a few of people. Would be great to meet up if any of our trips overlap. Happy to add you to the group chat.


----------



## kmyu

mrs.atng said:


> I hope that I can go in Aug


Hi! What’s your kkt id? There’s a August-September group chat with a few of people. Would be great to meet up if any of our trips overlap. Happy to add you to the group chat.


----------



## kmyu

j00olias said:


> Hi! Im going in august from the UK


Awesome   There’s a August-September group chat with a few of people. Would be great to meet up if any of our trips overlap. Happy to add you to the group chat. What’s your kkt id?


----------



## kmyu

j00olias said:


> Hi! Im going in august from the UK


+ @mrs.atng 
There’s a Aug-Sep group chat with a few people. Would be great to meet up (if our trips overlap). Happy to add you. What’s your kkt id?

**please be sure to set your id to be searchable or else nothing comes up when searching for you in kkt** Thanks


----------



## signedsealed20

Hey, anyone considering dr hong ryul jin? Id like a surgery buddy


----------



## Annn987

kmyu said:


> Hi! What’s your kkt id? There’s a August-September group chat with a few of people. Would be great to meet up if any of our trips overlap. Happy to add you to the group chat.


What's your kkt


----------



## arychuu

peterxchu said:


> Hi,
> I am going to S.korea from september 14 to october 13 from Canada. I speak french & English. My ethnicity is chinese but I speak very poorly.*Oopsie
> 
> I am going alone and I was thinking of doing a under eye fat repositioning while I am there. I am currently in my ''research mode'' for the right hospital since they are so many. If anyone has any insight for me regarding this procedure. Do not hesitate to contact me
> I will be staying for a month, so it would be great to have friends to go share meal and visit there as well.
> 
> My KKT is : Peterxchu



Hey huge coincidence but I'm going almost the same time as you give or take a few days (and I am also a poor Chinese speaker - although I am from across the pond)! Would love to have more people to meet up with and explore around Seoul

My Kakao is arychuu if you'd like to add me ^^


----------



## kmyu

Annn987 said:


> What's your kkt


Since I’m the admin of the group, I’ll have to connect with you first in order to add you. Feel free to drop your id here or DM me


----------



## lily01

I’m wanting to go in December so please I also would love to talk to others about the whole process of finding a clinic! My Kakao: mint009


----------



## lily01

kmyu said:


> Hi! What’s your kkt id? There’s a August-September group chat with a few of people. Would be great to meet up if any of our trips overlap. Happy to add you to the group chat.



Could I also possibly be added? I’m wanting to go in December, but I’m really nervous about going by myself.


----------



## thelilachour

lisalisame said:


> Korean Plastic Surgery
> 
> 
> #plasticsurgery #plasticsurgery korea #koreanplasticsurgery #rhinoplasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> open.kakao.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty active I think.
> Im going in November! But I still have not chosen where to go



I’ve started a Nov-Dec group chat if you want to join! Reply with your kakao or PM me


----------



## kmyu

lily01 said:


> Could I also possibly be added? I’m wanting to go in December, but I’m really nervous about going by myself.


Keeping this group only for those who'll be in town from Aug-Dec as the intent is to meetup, etc. I believe there's probably a December group somewhere. Would recommend asking around. Best of luck!


----------



## mrslee

I also plan to visit korea aug/sep 2022 for eyelid revision. would be nice to meet up surgery buddies. pls reach me out if u're having similar surgery. kkt id : angelleeid


----------



## kmyu

angellee said:


> I also plan to visit korea aug/sep 2022 for eyelid revision. would be nice to meet up surgery buddies. pls reach me out if u're having similar surgery. kkt id : angelleeid


Awesome - you're in!


----------



## shaunical

misamisa997 said:


> Hello I’m planning to go in 2022 as well and was wanting a surgery buddy ! My Kakaotalk



Hi, when are you planning to go to Seoul for surgery ? It will be great that I could meet you there or perhaps in Singapore.


----------



## dianank

Hi 
I´m going to travel to Seoul for Rhinoplasty from 24th Oct till 06th Nov. Anyone also there at the time? My KKT ID dianank


----------



## kmyu

lisalisame said:


> Korean Plastic Surgery
> 
> 
> #plasticsurgery #plasticsurgery korea #koreanplasticsurgery #rhinoplasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> open.kakao.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty active I think.
> Im going in November! But I still have not chosen where to go


Watch out for that group chat it's run by promoters.

Here's the new group chat that's safe from sketchy users: https://open.kakao.com/o/gqrh1YGe


----------



## kmyu

More specifically there's 5 group chats in total to be wary of:


----------



## EllaLan

Annn987 said:


> Hi can we get connected on kakao since I'm also willing to get surgery





christinelovescatz said:


> Hey, can I have your WhatsApp?


Hi could you added me on kakao group and I'm planning get surgery on next year March or April


----------



## annarld10

leanna@tran said:


> Hi there
> I plan to go to Korea as soon as the situation with Covid is under control.
> 
> I need revision rhino (got nose done last year and my nose looks enormous :o) Really hate the way it looks


Hi, where did you got your nose done previous and did you got your revision done and where?


----------



## laycks

With 4 procedure, are 2 weeks enough? I heard you need to go the actual hospital for face-to-face consultation and make a booking, but doctor's schedules are so full that you need to reserve weeks after the consultation.


----------



## emilayxx

lily01 said:


> Could I also possibly be added? I’m wanting to go in December, but I’m really nervous about going by myself.


Hi I will also be going in december! my kkt is emxl


----------

